# Mongoose Beast review etc.... Walmart Fatty!



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

First ride completed...

ride on purpose: 90% of the fun at 10% of the cost: Mongoose Beast, Walmart fat bike, first impressions


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice write up. How is the gearing as is? Pretty typical for cruiser or slightly higher for climbing?


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

the gearing is steep- I could re-gear a bit easier or leave it. I ride 2:1 or harder ratio on a 29er even for hilly trails for a frame of reference.


----------



## damnitman (Jan 30, 2008)

...pretty sure those are the same tires TommiSea sells...sans skulls...


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice man, Can you post the pictures on here. So awesome!


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

my pictures are too large and I edited/posted from home on my way out the door to work. Feel free to resize them and post them so long as you put some disclaimer that they are mine.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the write up, looks solid enough for me.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Credits for photos:
2silent/OP


----------



## BoogieMang (Mar 17, 2011)

What's the width on the rear hub? Is it 135 or 170mm?

Nevermind, I should have read closer. I see that it's 170mm. Too bad. If it was 135mm, I was thinking this could be converted to a geared townie with a nexxus hub


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Looks even better then I thought it would.


----------



## Tibor (Nov 22, 2011)

just use the 3speed hub from sturmey archer... ist the same gearing to the nexus 3 speed... set the fist gear for climbs and the rest will fit pretty fine...


----------



## boogman (May 21, 2012)

damn jealous.. way fatter than my pugs.. i'll trade you

btw the saddle makes a huge difference.. just appearance wise, the bike looks way better without that cruiser saddle


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Naysayers should now weigh-in, and tell you how B.A.D. your choice is.

Thanks for the write-up, *2silent* !!


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Are you sure that frame is aluminum? Looks steely to me, and the wally description says so too.


----------



## Tibor (Nov 22, 2011)

the weld realy so look more like steel welds than aluminium welds...


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

bikeabuser said:


> Naysayers should now weigh-in, and tell you how B.A.D. your choice is.


Nay! Nay, say I!
How is this any better than the $129 "mountain bikes" that they sell at Walmart?
I wouldn't trust riding it off a 5" curb.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

SmooveP said:


> Nay! Nay, say I!
> How is this any better than the $129 "mountain bikes" that they sell at Walmart?
> I wouldn't trust riding it off a 5" curb.


+1!


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

How sealed is the rear hub? I've never seen a nicely sealed SS coaster brake hub. Have fun rebuilding it every few months.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Tibor said:


> just use the 3speed hub from sturmey archer... ist the same gearing to the nexus 3 speed... set the fist gear for climbs and the rest will fit pretty fine...


Add a disk caliper bracket and re-build the wheel with one of these; 
Wide Hub - 3 Speed/Disc SLVR - Cycles U.S. LLC/Choppers U.S.


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

Widening a alfine 35 mm is easy from what I uderstand, and it is a steel frame so cold setting it in a bit wouldn't be a problem either. Next paycheck I'm gonna own one.


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

Heres a 185mm sturmey 8 speed

Sturmey Archer XRD8 Rear Hub Internal 8 Speed 70mm Drum Brake Kit s A XRD8W Bike | eBay


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Thumpy69 said:


> Widening a alfine 35 mm is easy from what I uderstand


You mean 135? And you want to widen an Alfine to 170?

I haven't heard of that being done - I don't know why it would be easy.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Thumpy69 said:


> Heres a 185mm sturmey 8 speed
> 
> Sturmey Archer XRD8 Rear Hub Internal 8 Speed 70mm Drum Brake Kit s A XRD8W Bike | eBay


The 185mm spec is the total axel length, not enough protrusion to use axel nuts with a 170mm (inside) width frame. The Hub OLD measurment on these is 132mm (to work with either 130 or 135mm with only minimal frame spreading).

Cold-setting the w-goose steel rear down to 135mm would likely mess up the chainline unless you did it asymetrically, in which case the spoke dishing would be very un-even unless you also re-drilled new asymetric spoke holes in the rim to compensate.

I dont know about widening an alfine, but widening a S-A hub requres buying a new and relativly expensive axle.

Seems like using a IGH designed for 170mm OLD would be much better way to start-off.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

There is a 170mm OLD Sturmey-Archer but it's a 3 speed.

Unfinished pic:



(I haven't used it - decided not to go ahead with 170mm OLD bikes - too many limitations and heavier and more expensive parts)


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

I got mine today and the gearing needs to be replaced. Other than that there are gonna be a lot of new fat bikers out there, it's a hit for $200.


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

I wonder how much just a tire is and can you buy just a tire?


----------



## boogman (May 21, 2012)

Can one of you guys throw one of them "expensive" fat tire on the mongoose? Maybe a Bud + Lou combo?


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Tripower said:


> I wonder how much just a tire is and can you buy just a tire?


LOL, just in case Surly doesn't come through.
Someone mentioned earlier that Mongoose sells the tire for 30 bucks


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

rjedoaks said:


> LOL, just in case Surly doesn't come through.
> Someone mentioned earlier that Mongoose sells the tire for 30 bucks


Yep, when I called mongoose last week, 800 number on page 2 or 3 of the dept store thread. Tires are 32bucks. tubes 9 bucks.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

If you played with the chain line you old in the stays.


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

bighit said:


> If you played with the chain line you old in the stays.


???


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

Can someone who got thiers armor all the tires and send me a pic please.


----------



## jvm051 (Mar 10, 2009)

What size seat post does it use? I am looking at one of the Orign8 quill to threadless stem adapters run a different bar and stem combo....anyone use one before? Mongoose better stock up on tires, my guess is at 30 bucks they are gonna sell a lot, considering how much Surly is ripping people off for theirs.


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mongoose/PC Customer Service to order tires.....800-626-2811. I'm hopeing they will sell spare parts to, like the rim hoops. Frame. LOL I gotta call and ask.


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

Thumpy69 said:


> Widening a alfine 35 mm is easy from what I uderstand


I'm not sure where you heard that, but it's not true as far as I know. There are quite a few people here who wish it was...


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

Them tires are do do. I'm swapping them out for some black Floyd's. The stock bars are too narrow for the step head tube angle and it's way twitchy. It's also a bit cramped in the cockpit. A longer stem is on order. I have an adapter so I will try some different bars out. I don't think the moto style of bars help. 

Just some og .02


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

bighit said:


> Them tires are do do. I'm swapping them out for some black Floyd's. The stock bars are too narrow for the step head tube angle and it's way twitchy. It's also a bit cramped in the cockpit. A longer stem is on order. I have an adapter so I will try some different bars out. I don't think the moto style of bars help.
> 
> Just some og .02


Tires look like 4.0 in the photos. Why are they bad?


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

Andy FitzGibbon said:


> I'm not sure where you heard that, but it's not true as far as I know. There are quite a few people here who wish it was...


It was something I read, a how to do manual thread/blog. I didn't pay much attn at the time,I've been trying to find it for the past 2 hours.


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

Found a video on youtube if you guys want other views of it. Tires actually look really nice. 4.25 inches.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

Andy FitzGibbon said:


> Tires look like 4.0 in the photos. Why are they bad?


Probably because they cost 32 dollars and I'm sure have the consistency of soft plastic?


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

I must say, I'm glad they kept the bike simple. One of the biggest problems with department store "mountain bikes" is that they hang tons of crappy components all over the bike. Pogo stick forks, crappy "Shimano" indexed shifters and derailleurs, etc. This increases the number of potential problems (with components this cheap, there WILL be problems) and lowers the overall quality of the finished product. 

With this, maybe it will be a bit more reliable since they followed KISS. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

bighit said:


> Them tires are do do. I'm swapping them out for some black Floyd's. The stock bars are too narrow for the step head tube angle and it's way twitchy. It's also a bit cramped in the cockpit. A longer stem is on order. I have an adapter so I will try some different bars out. I don't think the moto style of bars help.
> 
> Just some og .02


So it begins...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

duggus said:


> Probably because they cost 32 dollars and I'm sure have the consistency of soft plastic?


there is nothing wrong with the tires... do you work for qbp by any chance?


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

2silent said:


> there is nothing wrong with the tires... do you work for qbp by any chance?


lol. Think he'd tell us honestly if he did?


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

Thumpy69 said:


> It was something I read, a how to do manual thread/blog. I didn't pay much attn at the time,I've been trying to find it for the past 2 hours.


If you find it, you will make quite a few 170mm frame owners very happy.

Bighit, are the rims single wall or double wall?


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

anyone have decent quality pictures of the red or blue ones?


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

AC/BC said:


> lol. Think he'd tell us honestly if he did?


Living in New Ulm, MN, over 1 1/2 hours south... so don't think so. I wish I did, but no. I can however ride on trails in New Ulm rain or shine and don't have to answer to anyone about closures or "too wet to ride". I also have to blaze a lot of my own trails through the snow... so I understand how a bike like this will never make it on "all terrain" like Wal-mart decided to use in the description and every blog post online is now hyping it up as. Sorry, you are going to be sorely disappointed if you buy one thinking you will be able to go and do the same things as a legitimate fat bike.

I heard a saying many years back that has always held true: "If you buy the best or the right thing first, you won't have to buy it over and over again"


----------



## stoney bones (Mar 28, 2011)

to me it looks like something fun to cruise the town on....hit a couple bars, take a roll down by the beach sort of thing


----------



## Joewoodsrider (Mar 10, 2012)

Now they need to make a Junior Beast for my 8 year old. My son is too short for the XS frames. The Beast could be raced in the coaster brake races out in California. It must be hard to wheelie at 48 pounds.


----------



## jvm051 (Mar 10, 2009)

Does anyone know the dimensions of the seat post? I am hoping it is 27.2...


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

jvm051 said:


> Does anyone know the dimensions of the seat post? I am hoping it is 27.2...


Seiosuly doubt that, a 1-1/8" seattube needs 0.6mm tube wall to utilize a 27.2mm peatpost. Steel bikes using 27.2mm seatpost have high strength CrMo steel. If you were to go that thin with cheap high-carbon steel, the frame would crack even faster than a puglsey seat cluster.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

They are not the spider thread pattern. They are the other ones they make sans the skulls, but they are like rocks. They are the lowest quality fat tire I have ever seen, it its ok because the bike was $200. All I'm saying is don't run out and buy them thinking you are getting a high quality tire like the others out there. It's $30 for a reason.

Do I work for qbp, I wish. Just an OG fat biker from the original purple pug days.

Tomorrow I will swap the tires out and weigh them.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

jvm051 said:


> Does anyone know the dimensions of the seat post? I am hoping it is 27.2...


28.6, from the other thread.


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

My red one showed up today.

Didn't have time to assemble, but looked it over. A few facts:
- my Mona Lisa refrigerator magnet sticks to it, so it must be steel
- no bottle cage braze-ons
- gearing: 36 front, 18 rear
- triangle interior dimensions: 20 7/8 inches by 11 inches by 24 7/8 inches
- the red looks pretty nice


----------



## Tibor (Nov 22, 2011)

from the ratrodbikes forum...
...and the driver stated he is 5'9" tall...(i dont know how much this is in cm) and iam to lazy to calculate at the moment...


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll likely be drilling my rims, changing tubes, removing stickers etc. tomorrow. I'll get a new weight.


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

I put mine together last night. It was poorly packaged, but the frame is not scratched. The headset was way too tight. So was the front hub. And the chain was as tight as a guitar string. I expected problems, so no worries.

Took it for a ride. Whoever said red bikes were fastest were wrong! 36/18 gearing on this thing is just too darn hard. I went 13.5 flat miles on pavement and averaged 9 miles per hour. I slowed down for the many puddles in order to stay dry. I might have averaged 10 mph if I hadn't.

I'm 6'2". The seatpost is out as far as it can go, and the seat is all the way back. I rotated the bars forward to spread things out. The bike is still too small for me. A longer seat post (Amazon.com: Kalloy 28.6 X 400mm Black: Sports & Outdoors) and a riser quill stem (Universal Cycles -- Kalloy Riser Quill Stem) and some bars from the parts box might solve the problem. And the gearing has to change. I'll have to figure out how to make that happen.

I went into this with my eyes wide open, so I'm not complaining. But there might be a red one for sale soon.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

I would probably fit it with a 24t rear cog and accept that this is the wrong bike for trying to go any faster than 5mph. 

Larry- the kalloy post you linked to has zero setback. It will get you sitting up higher but also further forward. I would find another post with a long setback to fit you to better, this will also help extend the saddle to bars reach distance.

I am curious to see a close-up picture of the crankset and a confirmed measurment of the bottom-bracket shell width.


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

GrayJay said:


> I am curious to see a close-up picture of the crankset and a confirmed measurment of the bottom-bracket shell width.


Do these help? If not, I can try again if you give me more specifics about what you'd like to see.


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

How about a full pic of that Red?I got one coming and I haven't seen a decent pic of red yet..


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

Houndog45 said:


> How about a full pic of that Red?


As you wish.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Larry Endomorph said:


> Do these help? If not, I can try again if you give me more specifics about what you'd like to see.


Thanks! Very wierd that they decided to forge ahead with an entirely new 110mm wide bottom bracke shell standard. Is this something derived from the bizzaro chopper bike world? THat will complicate an easy crank&bottom bracked upgrade for a lot of owners. I suppose you could probably cut & face the shell back to 100mm standard.


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Larry!!!


----------



## cave12man (May 28, 2012)

GrayJay said:


> I would probably fit it with a 24t rear cog and accept that this is the wrong bike for trying to go any faster than 5mph.
> 
> Larry- the kalloy post you linked to has zero setback. It will get you sitting up higher but also further forward. I would find another post with a long setback to fit you to better, this will also help extend the saddle to bars reach distance.
> 
> I am curious to see a close-up picture of the crankset and a confirmed measurment of the bottom-bracket shell width.


 you could also grab one of these (Amazon.com: Origin8 1-1/8" Threaded to 1-1/8" Threadless Quill Stem Adapter: Sports & Outdoors) and have your pick of all the threadless stems too...


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

GrayJay said:


> Thanks! Very wierd that they decided to forge ahead with an entirely new 110mm wide bottom bracke shell standard. Is this something derived from the bizzaro chopper bike world? THat will complicate an easy crank&bottom bracked upgrade for a lot of owners. I suppose you could probably cut & face the shell back to 100mm standard.


The "standard" they used is the old cup&cone/square taper system. The only unique parts are the shell and the axle. They picked that width to get the chainline they wanted with the off their shelf crankset they used.

And yes, you'll have to trim it to run a 100mm external BB set. If Profile would make a longer axle, that could work nicely. Longest is 175mm(6 7/8"), but that wasn't enough to clear Fatback chainstays.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Tire clearance ... Can someone measure the frame/fork, and post some numbers.

I.E.
Will it take a Bud & Lou combination, or is it a bit to narrow for that set of tires ?


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

wadester said:


> The "standard" they used is the old *cup&cone/square taper system*. The only unique parts are the shell and the axle. They picked that width to get the chainline they wanted with the off their shelf crankset they used.
> 
> And yes, you'll have to trim it to run a 100mm external BB set. If Profile would make a longer axle, that could work nicely. Longest is 175mm(6 7/8"), but that wasn't enough to clear Fatback chainstays.


Good ... Cranks are everywhere for that old system ... Single/double/triple ... Got a few in a box, somewhere.


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

quick question....don't know much about headsets and forks, but is it possible to change the headset to a threadless (1 1/8) and put a different fork on it? the reason being is that I'd like to have at least a second brake on it rather than just relying on the coaster brake ( if it is possible, I'd be cannibalizing my half fat commuter ).


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

kalbo said:


> ..is it possible to change the headset to a threadless (1 1/8) and put a different fork on it? the reason being is that I'd like to have at least a second brake on it ...


You could put a drum brake on it. They don't need the disk mounts.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm following this thread up.
I laughed about this bike before, but now...
I too might get one...


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

bikeabuser said:


> Will it take a Bud & Lou combination, or is it a bit to narrow for that set of tires ?


Wouldn't this be the equivalent of throwing VOLKS on a 88 honda civic?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Should be able to take the fork off, remove the old cups from the frame, press in cups for the threadless set and install the headset with your new fork.



kalbo said:


> quick question....don't know much about headsets and forks, but is it possible to change the headset to a threadless (1 1/8) and put a different fork on it? the reason being is that I'd like to have at least a second brake on it rather than just relying on the coaster brake ( if it is possible, I'd be cannibalizing my half fat commuter ).


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

jonshonda said:


> bikeabuser said:
> 
> 
> > Will it take a Bud & Lou combination, or is it a bit to narrow for that set of tires ?
> ...


NOPE !!!
It'd be like converting a Moonlander to SS, and saving over 2 GRAND in the process.


----------



## autodoctor911 (Oct 30, 2012)

man, it's a shame they had to go and lengthen the stays for a kickstand when they have the wide BB to give it nice short stays if they had wanted to.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

autodoctor911 said:


> man, it's a shame they had to go and lengthen the stays for a kickstand when they have the wide BB to give it nice short stays if they had wanted to.


Just be glad they didnt copy the TommiSea chainstay length! The fatgoose actually manages to look much better overall. I predict that TommiSea sales are about to take a huge plunge


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I can't wait to see someone pimp one of these thing out 'cause you know it's coming. Subscribed.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

kalbo said:


> quick question....don't know much about headsets and forks, but is it possible to change the headset to a threadless (1 1/8) and put a different fork on it? the reason being is that I'd like to have at least a second brake on it rather than just relying on the coaster brake ( if it is possible, I'd be cannibalizing my half fat commuter ).


 For the cheapskate DIY approach, you could keep the fatgoose fork and braze on either cantilever mounts or a disk caliper tab. Cantilevers would be cheapist method since you could retain the existing front wheel/hub that lacks disk mount.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

bikeabuser said:


> NOPE !!!
> It'd be like converting a Moonlander to SS, and saving over 2 GRAND in the process.


I'm glad you're jazzed up about your mongoose, butI think you may be taking this a little too far...

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

GrayJay said:


> For the cheapskate DIY approach, you could keep the fatgoose fork and braze on either cantilever mounts or a disk caliper tab. Cantilevers would be cheapist method since you could retain the existing front wheel/hub that lacks disk mount.


Or use drum brakes - nothing needs to be brazed on.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

MTBeing said:


> I can't wait to see someone pimp one of these thing out 'cause you know it's coming. Subscribed.


Post your ideas ... I'm open to suggestions, as long as it's not crazy expensive.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

GrayJay said:


> For the cheapskate DIY approach, you could keep the fatgoose fork and braze on either cantilever mounts or a disk caliper tab. *Cantilevers* would be cheapist method since you could retain the existing front wheel/hub that lacks disk mount.


Fab wise ... It would be easier to buy a cheap, but good disc hub, and widen it.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

ultraspontane said:


> I'm glad you're jazzed up about your mongoose, butI think you may be taking this a little too far...
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


Trust me ... The comments are mainly directed at those who are cringing over the fact that they spent thousands more.
I'm a cheap bastard


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I think it looks like it would be a fun bike to cruise around at the beach on. Might have to pick one up!


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

bikeabuser said:


> Trust me ... The comments are mainly directed at those who are cringing over the fact that they spent thousands more.
> I'm a cheap bastard


I seriously doubt anyone who bought a Moonlander is kicking themselves over this bike. They really have nothing in common.

That's like saying people who bought a Cannondale CAAD10 are wishing they had bought this bike instead: http://mobile.walmart.com/m/phoenix...MC-Denali-700c-Men-s-Road-Bike-Large/12080282

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

The reason this is coming up here repeatedly is because this bike is much much closer to a Moonlander than any previous walmart bike was to anything. Also, because the fat "niche" is very much about having fun and the existing bikes really have no "special" technology. It was a niche that needed a kick in the ass (or maybe 3 or 4...)


I've also switched to a 21t cog out of my parts bin


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

ultraspontane said:


> That's like saying people who bought a Cannondale CAAD10 are wishing they had bought this bike instead: Walmart Mobile
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


I dont know man tht GMC Denali bike is scweet, If it only said Cadillac Escalade I would have bought one. Been eyeballing a Jeep Comanche bike to. You think there all wheel drive? He He


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

2silent said:


> The reason this is coming up here repeatedly is because this bike is much much closer to a Moonlander than any previous walmart bike was to anything. Also, because the fat "niche" is very much about having fun and the existing bikes really have no "special" technology. It was a niche that needed a kick in the ass (or maybe 3 or 4...)
> 
> I've also switched to a 21t cog out of my parts bin


YEP ... Half the threads started as ***** about the new kid.

Exclusivity (niche) has become mainstream, via WallyWorld.

Good kick, IMO ... And needed.
QBP and the rest of them can either cut their margin/close their doors, or stay over-priced, and watch the Chinese/Taiwanese Connection eat their market.

Rolex vs Timex


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

bikeabuser said:


> Fab wise ... It would be easier to buy a cheap, but good disc hub, and widen it.


Just use a cheap singlespeed disc rear hub. Since the IS tab has to be brazed on, front/rear rotor spacing isn't an issue.


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

bikeabuser said:


> YEP ... Half the threads started as ***** about the new kid.
> 
> Exclusivity (niche) has become mainstream, via WallyWorld.
> 
> ...


Seriously? You actually believe this? Wow.


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

Thumpy69 said:


> Been eyeballing a Jeep Comanche bike to. You think there all wheel drive? He He


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Andy FitzGibbon said:


> Just use a cheap singlespeed disc rear hub. Since the IS tab has to be brazed on, front/rear rotor spacing isn't an issue.


If I'm gonna put a disc on it, I might as well go for at least 7 gears, and do it all at the same time.

Gotta wait for delivery, first ... Then assess what is worth doing.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Andy FitzGibbon said:


> Seriously? You actually believe this? Wow.


The ***** part, or the margin cutting part ?


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

bikeabuser said:


> If I'm gonna put a disc on it, I might as well go for at least 7 gears, and do it all at the same time.
> 
> Gotta wait for delivery, first ... Then assess what is worth doing.


He was talking about the FRONT brake, not the rear. I was suggesting a cheap rear (135mm) disc hub for the front.


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

bikeabuser said:


> The ***** part, or the margin cutting part ?


Both.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

bikeabuser said:


> YEP ... Half the threads started as ***** about the new kid.
> 
> Exclusivity (niche) has become mainstream, via WallyWorld.
> 
> ...


You're going into Crazyville here. What you say makes no sense at all. QBP owns Surly, Salsa, Civia, All City, and more. They've been in the bicycle business for years, selling non-fatbikes too, competing in the open market.

As much as I think their tires are overpriced, their lights aren't going to be shut off because Walmart came out with a BSO with big tires. Real competition in the fatbike segment will come from real bicycle companies like Kona, and big players like Specialized and Trek, not department store BSO's.

If anything, the Walgoose just shows how good the Pugsley and Mukluk bikes really are, not the other way around.


----------



## Scoobytao (Mar 19, 2011)

*100 mm rims*

Anyone know anything about the rims? Manufacturer? Weight? Exact width?

They are about the only part on this bike that might be of interest to me since they are 36 hole (like my set of Hadley hubs) and are single wall (better for drilling and hopefully lighter than the double wall Chopper/Weinmann rims I'm currently running).


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Andy FitzGibbon said:


> Both.


Well, truth be told,
The *** is strictly speculation, but the second part ... Yea, I believe it.

If these businesses didn't anticipate that their non-patented ides would someday be utilized within a mass-marketing campaign to steal the market ... That's their problem to deal with.

How much did a computer cost in 1992, and what kind of features did it have ?
How about 2002 ... Mass production is a determining factor of consumer appeal.

This is primarily because mass production is an affordable way to see a profit, and still deliver a lower cost than a competitor who is unable or unwilling to enter the mass production market.

So yea,
QBP and it's partners are going to be forced to either reduce their costs, limit their sales, both, or just drop their line of FatBikes ... Wait till version 2 arrives, and is based on the understanding of what people are actually going to be doing with this bike.

Wait for TREK/NASHBAR, or some other big name to jump on the Fat Tire bandwagon (Raleigh comes to mind), and the see what happens to the price of a Moonlander and it's highly overpriced market value.

Sorry !!!
But I've been waiting for a FB to hit Walmart ... A $500-800 bike shouldn't cost $2500 dollars, just because a few companies have been maikng them for a decade, and no one else is willing to supply the consumer.

That appears to have changed ... IBM figured it out.
Will Salsa/Surly ?
That's the real question.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Scoobytao said:


> Anyone know anything about the rims? Manufacturer? Weight? Exact width?
> 
> They are about the only part on this bike that might be of interest to me since they are 36 hole (like my set of Hadley hubs) and are single wall (better for drilling and hopefully lighter than the double wall Chopper/Weinmann rims I'm currently running).


I saw a report somewhere that the fatgoose uses weinmann rims.


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

bikeabuser said:


> Well, truth be told,
> The *** is strictly speculation, but the second part ... Yea, I believe it.
> 
> If these businesses didn't anticipate that their non-patented ides would someday be utilized within a mass-marketing campaign to steal the market ... That's their problem to deal with.
> ...


Sorry, not worth the time to dignify something this out-to-lunch with a response. I am done. You get the last word!


----------



## Scoobytao (Mar 19, 2011)

*Mystery Rim*



GrayJay said:


> I saw a report somewhere that the fatgoose uses weinmann rims.


I don't think Weinmann makes single wall 100mm rims, and Weinmann's website doesn't show any 100mm single wall rims. I am familiar with their double wall rims, but the photo of the Beast with drilled rims clearly shows the the Fatgoose has single wall rims.

So where do these mysterious new rims come from?


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Andy FitzGibbon said:


> Sorry, not worth the time to dignify something this out-to-lunch with a response. I am done. You get the last word!


Does the logic of a solid business plan defy you ?


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

bikeabuser, you seem passionately committed to this topic.

And, well, I've had a few tonight, so I'm going to respond.

You're saying that Walmart will force a price reduction in fat bikes by offering a lower cost option.

You're saying that this might cause existing bike marketers to go out of business if they don't compete with Taiwan et al.

You're saying "we" are being a bunch of elitists.

There are areas of truth in some places, but your insistence that these notions are absolutely true is a bit much.

Full disclosure, I grew up lower-middle class. I thought I was poor; ha, yeah right. I was not poor. Shoes, food, a junker car - I was wealthy! But being able to afford cool ass bikes? Man I wish. How many miles I put on a Trek 830, I have no idea, lots.

Now, I'm a software engineer (lol, hubris title inflation), and have a generous enough means to provide for myself plus buy a fancy toy once or twice a year. And I do, because I can.

What I'm getting at is I remember identify with the desire for something affordable that works but doesn't necessarily have bells and whistles. Totally get it.

What Walmart doesn't have, and has been repeatedly pointed out, is *support*. What do most people (i.e. NOT YOU) want when they go to buy a bike? Service. Customer support. The LBS provides it. The LBS needs support from manufacturers / marketers, which they in turn provide to a cyclist. This is a gross over simplification on my part, but by and large people will buy bikes like they buy cars.

Some will buy bargain cars and work on it themselves. Others - a lot of others - will pay a premium for nicer cars that they pay a mechanic to work on.

And one person is not necessarily the same in all things. I drive a 95 Mazda four banger. 200k miles. I don't *ever* want a car payment, and I annoy my mechanic occasionally to keep it alive. When I buy a new computer, I get the most all out crazy thing beyond what I really need it for.

!!! NONE OF THIS has to do with fat bikes !!!

Regarding competing with the Taiwan segment - well, read above. There's no customer support there. If you want to buy ______ bike from Taiwan at a much reduced cost and then work on it yourself because you can -- dude, do it! You aren't hurting my feelings, and you're probably a type of customer that a LBS loathes to interact with anyway. I'm not calling you names here or deriding you, please realize that. There are some people to make money from, and others not so much.

This Walmart fat bike exists because Walmart saw that fat bikes exist, and thought, "Hey, why not make a few bucks here, too?"

Okay. Why not? And -- I really hope for someone out there, they benefit in terms of having a "wow, these things are really cool... maybe I really should save up a long time for a more fleshed out rig in the future". That would be great. When I got my first fat bike (used), it was hard to find one just to test ride, no one seemed to have them. Now you can get one for $200 just to see if it's viable to you.

The reviews that have come in are mixed. Tough call - the majority of reviewers I am at least somewhat familiar with their other opinions, and I value their input. So?...

SO WHAT, dude. Ride your bike. Enjoy it. I want you to. You are, however, plainly incorrect about Walmart / eBay / etc putting shops and big box companies out of business (if anything, fatties have been good for what is usually the LBS seasonal sales slump - some of my local shops have adapted by being diverse in what they sell year round). Yes - there is some price gouging going on in there. But you don't have to deal with it if you are sufficiently motivated.

Have you ever seen a person defend to the death a concept they really WANT to be true? Much more passionate, they are, than about topics which anyone pretty much knows to be true.

I think there are more people in here warning that one might be unsatisfied with the performance of a Walmart fatty, than there are people being elitist pricks.

Didn't this same brou ha ha happen with 29ers - and now no one gives a ****?

BTW. I shop at Walmart. Super Tech synthetic 5W 30. It's the SAME stuff as Mobil, but at a lower price. I go in, get the stuff, buy the filter because it's there, and I leave. Personally, I don't need customer service. But it's the SAME oil. If the SAME fully built fully-equipped bikes were sold at Walmart as can be had in an LBS, yeah, I might go buy it there.

Customer service, man. You are, flatly, incorrect that Surly / Trek / whomever is going out of business because of this bike. Hell, Surly has answered my questions in the past in situations where they stood to gain no money from me. It made me like them, and motivated me to give them my money.

That is a sustainable business model. Not everything is dollar signs.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

^^^ The implication is for a chain of events ... When the $500-800 suppliers start doing what Mongoose, via Walmart, has just done, you'll understand that this niche market has ended.


----------



## rickyk76 (Mar 26, 2013)

bikeabuser said:


> ^^^ The implication is for a chain of events ... When the $500-800 suppliers start doing what Mongoose, via Walmart, has just done, you'll understand that this niche market has ended.


Completely not true. Give Mongoose the benefit of the doubt in that they thought this through and felt this strategy was worthy and wouldn't cannibalize their current higher priced market. It's all about the market and the target demographic. Think of it this way: Lexus luxury cars aren't made for Toyota drivers. Toyota drivers aren't going to spend the money for what Lexus brings to the table. Lexus drivers want the "extras" that come with the Higher price. That's why they serve two target demographics.

On the other side, Mercedes isn't lowering their prices because people are buying Toyotas. And, let's say that some of the other companies do begin following Mongoose down the Walmart trail. That doesn't mean that the $500-800 bikes go away. It would mean that they introduce new lines to serve those markets. Again, think of Mercedes. Their selection of vehicles range from $30K to $100K+. Looks like they're selling plenty of vehicles at both ends of the spectrum.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

rickyk76 said:


> Completely not true. Give Mongoose the benefit of the doubt in that they thought this through and felt this strategy was worthy and wouldn't cannibalize their current higher priced market. It's all about the market and the target demographic. Think of it this way: Lexus luxury cars aren't made for Toyota drivers. Toyota drivers aren't going to spend the money for what Lexus brings to the table. Lexus drivers want the "extras" that come with the Higher price. That's why they serve two target demographics.
> 
> On the other side, Mercedes isn't lowering their prices because people are buying Toyotas. And, let's say that some of the other companies do begin following Mongoose down the Walmart trail. That doesn't mean that the $500-800 bikes go away. It would mean that they introduce new lines to serve those markets. Again, think of Mercedes. Their selection of vehicles range from $30K to $100K+. Looks like they're selling plenty of vehicles at both ends of the spectrum.


What I meant was that we might soon see a $500-800 FatBike that is darn near equal to the current crop of +$1500 FatBikes.

Other than a few obvious differences, like rims/tires/BB a Surly/Salsa FB isn't much different than a $500-800 MTB ... Well, except for the fact that the MTB probably has a suspension fork.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

lol, good on mongoose for making a fat bike for 200 bucks lol, i love seeing the pressure on the big boys that sell theres for 2.5k, just too funny..


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Tone's said:


> lol, good on mongoose for making a fat bike for 200 bucks lol, i love seeing the pressure on the big boys that sell theres for 2.5k, just too funny..


Pacific Cycles ... Biggest player on the planet


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

I've never said that the walgoose is as good as a surly, salsa etc... But I am pro walgoose. I think it's a decent bike for 200 bucks. the Tommisea single speed like it is 600 bucks. the Sun Spider is 700 bucks. So it gives someone an affordable option. You can't get a geared fatty for under a 1000 unless it's used. Now after talking to some reps at Pacific Cycles dont be surpirsed in 6-12 months when you see a mongoose MTB fatty, its going to happen. The 379 buck 29er FS goose is actually a decent bike for the money, It has the full SRAM X4 set on it. And if you swapped the rear shock out it would be a really nice XC bike. I don't know anyone who buys a Walmart bike and expects it to do everything a 1500+ bike can do. I do think there should be one thread covering this as to not clutter up the forum as it seems to bother some people, but as far as not discussing it here, its a fatbike, Just like the Sun Spider is a single speed fat bike. I can't see anything the spider can do that the goose can't. 

Now with all that said come on guys, where all here on this site because of the one thing that we all have in common, we all love to ride our bikes. Whether it be a 2500 buck pimped out Moonlander, or a 200 buck Walgoose. At the end of the day it should be our love of riding whatever it is we are pedaling thats important and stop this divide that seems to be growing between us over this bike. Cant we just agree to disagree and move on?


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

bikeabuser said:


> What I meant was that we might soon see a $500-800 FatBike that is darn near equal to the current crop of +$1500 FatBikes.


I rather doubt it. A good-quality fat bike from Surly or Salsa will be more expensive than a similar-eschelon skinny bike from them for a while to come. At least several years, I'd guess, because...



bikeabuser said:


> Other than a few obvious differences, like rims/tires/BB a Surly/Salsa FB isn't much different than a $500-800 MTB ... Well, except for the fact that the MTB probably has a suspension fork.


You can't just dismiss those differences as if they're nothing and expect your argument to hold. Those differences are where the price difference comes from. Niche products and new products are always more expensive.

I'd also argue that QBP offerings are always a better-quality build than what can be had at $500, and generally better than $800. Another reason they cost more.

If your argument were valid, department store BSO's would have wiped out high-end bicycles long ago. Has not, and will not happen.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

MauricioB said:


> bikeabuser said:
> 
> 
> > What I meant was that we might soon see a $500-800 FatBike that is *darn near* equal to the current crop of +$1500 FatBikes.
> ...


I'm not dismissing them ... But I am accounting for the ability of someone like Pacific Cycles to order in large quantities, and get serious cost reductions.

Heck, 
The rims ... Even at half the quality, and it can't have any chance of economic survival if it's that low ... Comparable rims cost as much as this entire bike ... Scale of production does that in any manufacturing environment.

Be happy, the prices on a few things will probably be coming down.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

29ers still hold a surprising premium to 26ers, given the miniscule difference in materials and labor required. I wouldn't expect high end fat bikes to drop in price at all.


----------



## ejj (May 5, 2009)

It might make the Salsa/Surly world offer more fr the same $. 

In the 80s, lux cars had leather and power windows. Now Corollas can be had with that. Did Audi/Merc/BMW go out of business? Nope, they still charge more and offer more. Of course most people don't see the value there. Bikes are different, but not by much.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Bill in Houston said:


> 29ers still hold a surprising premium to 26ers, given the miniscule difference in materials and labor required. I wouldn't expect high end fat bikes to drop in price at all.


I'm of the opinion that they only hold a premium because the consumer allows it to happen.

Bicycle tires that cost as much as car tires ... Because the consumer allows it to happen.

Good marketing is a wonderful thing for the manufacturer/seller to invest in.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

> In the 1980s, Zenith encountered increasing financial difficulty as their market share progressively went to Japanese companies who had lower overhead, and could sell their sets cheaper.


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the $379 Geared FS WalFat!!!!!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

bikeabuser said:


> I'm of the opinion that they only hold a premium because the consumer allows it to happen.
> 
> Bicycle tires that cost as much as car tires ... Because the consumer allows it to happen.
> 
> Good marketing is a wonderful thing for the manufacturer/seller to invest in.


Yup. As long as people keep buying them, prices will stay high.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Houndog45 said:


> I'm looking forward to the $379 Geared FS WalFat!!!!!


It might come sooner than you think ... Walmart has sold out of the Beast.

An indicator of something, I'm sure ... I bet they've never sold out of a bike model so fast.

Pacific Cycle are you listening to *Houndog45* ?


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Way to go Walmart!*

So, I ordered mine last thursday night, It showed up all purty and blue Saturday fedex. I noticed yesterday Walmart still hasn't taken any money out of my account. :eekster: I called them today and the lady said we have a hold on your order as its out of stock and the money won't deduct from your account until its shipped. I asked can I cancel my order and order later when you have it, and I got a cancellation notification in my email. They had no record they shipped it and no one signed for it. So how long do you think until they realize the boo boo? 
Anyway it had a few scratches on the bottom of the fork where it poked through the box but otherwise its ok. Rides nice and laid back. The gearing is actually not that bad. I wouldn't wanna climb with it.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Thumpy69 said:


> So, I ordered mine last thursday night, It showed up all purty and blue Saturday fedex. I noticed yesterday Walmart still hasn't taken any money out of my account. :eekster: I called them today and the lady said we have a hold on your order as its out of stock and the money won't deduct from your account until its shipped. I asked can I cancel my order and order later when you have it, and I got a cancellation notification in my email. They had no record they shipped it and no one signed for it. So how long do you think until they realize the boo boo?
> Anyway it had a few scratches on the bottom of the fork where it poked through the box but otherwise its ok. Rides nice and laid back. The gearing is actually not that bad. I wouldn't wanna climb with it.


That simply amounts to fraud. Takes a lot of balls to post that here. Negged.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

So far as the rim costs go...

What if there were pressure from the top too? Lighter, stiffer carbon rims for not much more than the premium currently asked for the drilled ones...


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Dirty $anchez said:


> That simply amounts to fraud. Takes a lot of balls to post that here. Negged.


Not sure it's fraud, but ... I gotta agree.

Dumb to make such an admission.


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

First its not dumb to admit and second I'm not the type of guy that would just keep it and go forward with life and never pay for it. They know I have one, I did call them to find out what was going on. I cancelled the order to keep from getting two and billed for two. They have no record of shipping me one. So again way to go your average minimum wage employee! I didn't think I had to spell all that out but I guess some people think the worst. Should have included that I guess. What I get for typing while I'm half asleep. if it makes everyone happy I'll post a snapshot of my account when they finally fix it and pull the money out. Geesh


----------



## Lance Strongarm (Oct 10, 2012)

Thumpy69 said:


> . So again way to go your average minimum wage employee! .


Are you usually this socially graceful?


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lance Strongarm said:


> Are you usually this socially graceful?


Usually I am, Been riding all day so I'm tired and typing with half thought. If your offended I'm sorry.


----------



## kbollox (May 27, 2008)

totally worth the price.


----------



## hellbilly77 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Bullsh*t*



kbollox said:


> View attachment 786894
> 
> 
> totally worth the price.


I'll buy beers at Midnight Sun if you can even half keep up on a lap around here (Anchorage). I know many of you are all excited and wet about this POS, but it just isn't a FatBike. You can call me an elitist, snob, a**hole all you want. But you are totally deluding yourself if you think that this pile of steel is going to deliver a 'real fat bike' experience. I've been reading these threads for days now and I had to chime in--it's absolutely ridiculous. They will be shite pavement pounders and worthless for trails. Tinker away. My time actually has value and I'd rather work (i.e., earn some loot) and buy an actually enjoyable bike.

Oh, and no f'ng kidding. I'm calling these what they are. Worthless investments in time and money that won't actually turn any one into a cyclist.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

hellbilly77 said:


> ...I'm calling these what they are. Worthless investments in time and money that won't actually turn any one into a cyclist.


I think you misunderstand their purpose. It's so people can have fun. At $200, fun will be had even if they can't do the Iditarod on them.

And yes, it is highly likely a POS, but you can still have fun on one of them.


----------



## hellbilly77 (Dec 3, 2006)

VB. I hear you about having fun on any POS with two (or three wheels) with pedals, but after all the commentary on this forum concerning this particular 'marvel of consumerism', I believe that many are expecting an actual Fatbike experience. They won't get it. Any induced grin will be a fraction of what it could be. And in fact, I believe many will come to think that 'fat' is just a fad because they have been deprived of a legitimate experience and saddled with BS manufacturing quality. I won't even call it engineering...


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Some people just don't get it.


----------



## Morej (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm reading this thread, and got a bit confused. How come you can not just put this thing where it belongs to. 
This bike is a "fat bike". Does it have fat wheels? Yes, so it is a "fat bike". 
Will you be able to ride technical tracks with it? No.
Will you be able to ride it in soft sand or deep snow? No.
Will you ever want to plan a 20+ miles trip on this bike? No.
But....
It is going to be a fun beach bike on hard sand, a good bar bike and your kids will be happy to ride around the community with their friends.
I started my fat bike carrier with the Sun Spider. Was it fun at the moment? Ohhh Yes!!!
I bought it to ride it as a beach cruiser. It was fantastic, but after a while I wanted more. I wanted to ride my beloved bike on single tracks, on the beach where the sand was very difficult to ride, and I wanted to do some long distance trips. What did I do? Ordered an other "fat bike".
This time I went all in. Spent over $3000 to build something that can do anything and everything I wanted to do. Was I happy with my decision? Ohhhhh Yes I was and I still am. 
I had an opportunity to try other fattys from different price ranges. Could I feel the differences every each time? Yes.
When I built my second bike, I sold the Spider. 
The Beast is small for me, but I would love to buy one in my size to have a cheap bike just to cruse on the beach, go to the grocery store and not need to worry about it every second when I step away.

There is something, that no one mentioned here. That is our loss. What are we loosing? The cool factor. 
After Walmart fills up the streets with fat bikes, ours will not be so special anymore. We not going to get the hundreds of questions, the admiring looks. Most people not even going to know that there is some difference between those bikes and the much more expensive ones. So yes, all of those who bought their bike to flash will be disappointed by seeing all the $200 bikes. Others, who actually use them for biking will not give a crap. 
I'm happy with my decision, and I'm also happy to see more "fat bikes" around.


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

Morej said:


> This bike is a "fat bike". Does it have fat wheels? Yes, so it is a "fat bike".
> Will you be able to ride technical tracks with it? No.
> Will you be able to ride it in soft sand or deep snow? No.
> Will you ever want to plan a 20+ miles trip on this bike? No.


Funny, each person has their own definition of "fat bike" and mine would include being purposefully designed and built to do most all the things you describe. Otherwise it's just a bike with big tires. "Not that there's anything wrong with that." (positive rep for first person to identify the quote )


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

hellbilly77 said:


> VB. I hear you about having fun on any POS with two (or three wheels) with pedals, but after all the commentary on this forum concerning this particular 'marvel of consumerism', I believe that many are expecting an actual Fatbike experience. They won't get it. Any induced grin will be a fraction of what it could be. And in fact, I believe many will come to think that 'fat' is just a fad because they have been deprived of a legitimate experience and saddled with BS manufacturing quality. I won't even call it engineering...


Yeah, it's got a whole 2 1/2 star rating on Wallyworld itself.

Best quotes from the fat-bike.com post yesterday after 6 different riders tried it (3 male 3 female):

"It feels like riding an asthmatic child"

"I thought I was a strong rider but this made me feel weak"

"No wonder everyone who buys a Walmart bike thinks riding is hard"

"The front end must be broken"

"I feel like it wants me to crash every time I turn a corner"


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

The bike needs tires and DH tubes first. Just look at the weights I posted in the Modifications thread. That's almost 10lbs of rotating mass reduction there.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Do some people (maybe myself included) write just to ignite or fuel a flame? Saying that someone riding any two wheeled, self-propelled device is not a bicyclist is ludicrous. What would be the definition of them? The individuals purchasing the Walgoose (and apparently there won't be any for a while since they are reported to be sold out) aren't deluded into thinking they're going to blast any trails with riders on much more expensive equipment. Why the hell does anyone care who buys one? More surprisingly for the haters is that, apparently, experienced "cyclists" are purchasing them.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

I've already ridden mine over 75 miles. After changing the gearing there is NO reason I couldn't ride snowmobile trails or mild (not hilly) singletrack and in fact I have been on snow. Does it take more effort than my custom carbon bike? sure... 

will I use it for actual fatbike purposes going forward? Yes. Although there will certainly be a reason that I can't ride the other bike before I will choose it (theft concern primarily).

The big thing here... for 99% of buyers fatbikes are all about fun anyways. Certainly NOT doing the Arrowhead or Iditabike. That's why this thing is great- it provides a really cheap opportunity to have that same kind of fun.

Also, on a separate note and also to the positive... I have a lot of cheap bikes that I've purchased on craigslist etc. and a couple of older beach cruisers. The value of this compared to those used purchases is incredibly high.


----------



## kbollox (May 27, 2008)

I'm happy to report that it's *NOT* a Pug, Fatback, Moonlander, Mukluk, etc.... *it never will be*. If anyone has that expectation then they will be disappointed.

It* is *a hella fun & *HEAVY*.

and I stand by my statement that it's worth the price. I'm at $230 before new tires, when they arrive it'll skyrocket to $300. I have every expectation that I'll get as much fun outta this appropriately named beast as I do ripping my 50's Schwinn with 2.35's & a coaster brake on it.


----------



## Jim Hannoonen (Mar 28, 2013)

kbollox said:


> I'm happy to report that it's *NOT* a Pug, Fatback, Moonlander, Mukluk, etc.... *it never will be*. If anyone has that expectation then they will be disappointed.
> 
> It* is *a hella fun & *HEAVY*.
> 
> and I stand by my statement that it's worth the price. I'm at $230 before new tires, when they arrive it'll skyrocket to $300. I have every expectation that I'll get as much fun outta this appropriately named beast as I do ripping my 50's Schwinn with 2.35's & a coaster brake on it.


I agree 100% I just got my red Beast yesterday and it's definitely appropriately named. That being said, it really is a fun bike.

Do I think it's a "fatbike"? Absolutely not, and for anyone to think so is ridiculous. It's a novelty and not a whole lot more. 
I also think I may have thrown my back out riding wheelies yesterday... =)


----------



## kbollox (May 27, 2008)

I will add that $35 per wheel for tires is cheap even by 26" MTB standard especially given the 5 lb. weight savings.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I should have the weight down to Pugsley or sub-Pugsley weight later this week using bargin bin parts. I road mine for 3 hours on Saturday at stock weight.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Subscribed.


----------



## hellbilly77 (Dec 3, 2006)

fos'l said:


> Do some people (maybe myself included) write just to ignite or fuel a flame? Saying that someone riding any two wheeled, self-propelled device is not a bicyclist is ludicrous. What would be the definition of them? The individuals purchasing the Walgoose (and apparently there won't be any for a while since they are reported to be sold out) aren't deluded into thinking they're going to blast any trails with riders on much more expensive equipment. Why the hell does anyone care who buys one? More surprisingly for the haters is that, apparently, experienced "cyclists" are purchasing them.


Perhaps an analogy from 'the hater' will make this clearer. This bike--and all of this discussion--is the equivalent of the soccer mom SUV. Just because your pavement pounding mall cruiser has 4WD, it's not an off road rig. That Honda with a coffee can for an exhaust is not a race car. I generally expect more discerning attitudes from a bike geek forum. And I don't race White Mountain, Arrowhead, ITI, etc. but I can tell you affirmatively that it is a fraction of the experience. Yes, even without riding one. It's like I'm Creskin. Furthermore, around here, the cool factor is not what it used to be. There are hundreds of Fatties here...commuting, on the trails,...


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

kbollox said:


> I will add that $35 per wheel for tires is cheap even by 26" MTB standard especially given the 5 lb. weight savings.


What tires were you able to get for $35 each? That is a good price.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Bill in Houston said:


> What tires were you able to get for $35 each? That is a good price.


He's probably talking about these - Origin 8 Devist 8ER Mtn Tire 26x4 0 Bike Bicycle Wire Belted Black New | eBay

I took delivery on a set yesterday ... The wife about fainted when she saw them LOL


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

Thumpy69 said:


> I've never said that the walgoose is as good as a surly, salsa etc... But I am pro walgoose. I think it's a decent bike for 200 bucks. the Tommisea single speed like it is 600 bucks. the Sun Spider is 700 bucks. So it gives someone an affordable option. You can't get a geared fatty for under a 1000 unless it's used. Now after talking to some reps at Pacific Cycles dont be surpirsed in 6-12 months when you see a mongoose MTB fatty, its going to happen. The 379 buck 29er FS goose is actually a decent bike for the money, It has the full SRAM X4 set on it. And if you swapped the rear shock out it would be a really nice XC bike. I don't know anyone who buys a Walmart bike and expects it to do everything a 1500+ bike can do. I do think there should be one thread covering this as to not clutter up the forum as it seems to bother some people, but as far as not discussing it here, its a fatbike, Just like the Sun Spider is a single speed fat bike. I can't see anything the spider can do that the goose can't. Now with all that said come on guys, where all here on this site because of the one thing that we all have in common, we all love to ride our bikes. Whether it be a 2500 buck pimped out Moonlander, or a 200 buck Walgoose. At the end of the day it should be our love of riding whatever it is we are pedaling thats important and stop this divide that seems to be growing between us over this bike. Cant we just agree to disagree and move on?


So right about it all being about the ride:thumbsup: 
This is not to detract from your point because I think it is valid, but being a Spider owner I have to chime in on this: The sun spider has 135ish rear spacing (its actualy like 125 but easily goes 135), so it makes swaping front and rear wheels possible, also the frame is more like an 18 than a 17, and takes a 27.2 seatpost. I was only able to find a 450mm seatpost in 27.2 (there might be others out there) so in that way it can accommodate a taller rider. Also it has a standard 100mm bb so it can take more bb/cranksets than the Goose. The rear dropouts are really sweet on the spider too and include rack mounting points, so I guess thats something else the Spider can do. Oh yeah, it also has two bottlecage mounts, although you can only use one at a time because of there proximity to one another. The spider is also a geared bike for under $1000, though the dished cog idea is flawed and requires modification to avoid failure, and the 2spd kickback is kind of unrefined in my opinion.
I like the walgoose and I think I'll get one. It would be a good bike to have on hand for visitors. Riding a coastie in some places is challenging and requires some skill and finesse, that's what makes it fun. 
Like some have said, its about getting out there and riding, the dollar to fun ratio on the walgoose looks very good to me.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

I imagine there is no easy way to mount a rear rack on one of these things? I want a bike I can run errands on and not worry about leaving locked up, this is certainly cheap enough. If not I might just get an old rigid MTB from the local bike co-op.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

LyNx said:


> Subscribed.


+2

Knowing what this bike is,what it's intended for,and what it isn't,I'm reading with interest


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

formula4speed said:


> I imagine there is no easy way to mount a rear rack on one of these things? I want a bike I can run errands on and not worry about leaving locked up, this is certainly cheap enough. If not I might just get an old rigid MTB from the local bike co-op.


Unless I don't understand what you are asking, I think there are plenty of racks that will mount on it.



bikeabuser said:


> He's probably talking about these - Origin 8 Devist 8ER Mtn Tire 26x4 0 Bike Bicycle Wire Belted Black New | eBay
> 
> I took delivery on a set yesterday ... The wife about fainted when she saw them LOL


They look like motorcycle tires... Thanks!


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Bill in Houston said:


> They look like motorcycle tires... Thanks!


They sure do LOL
And while not as big on the weight savings as the tires *Bighit* used, they're still about 2.5 lbs lighter per tire ... So that's 5 lbs less rotational mass, and (probably) a much better tire than what comes on the Beast.

P.S.
Fedex showed us about 30 minutes ago.
Gonna be a long evening at work ... Then home for a tear-down, greasing session, and put it back together, late night.
Kind of glad I'm working evenings !!

One chip off the down-tube (underside about a foot from the head-tube), and an barely discernible scratch on the left Seat-stay next to the Seat-tube.

Oh,
And when I hand assembled it, just to get a look ... She asked if she could ride it.
That's a seriously good use of $200 IMO ... 'Cause she don't ride


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Maybe you'll get lucky and spend another $199 when you buy one for yourself.



bikeabuser said:


> They sure do LOL
> And while not as big on the weight savings as the tires *Bighit* used, they're still about 2.5 lbs lighter per tire ... So that's 5 lbs less rotational mass, and (probably) a much better tire than what comes on the Beast.
> 
> P.S.
> ...


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lone Desert Walker said:


> So right about it all being about the ride:thumbsup:
> This is not to detract from your point because I think it is valid, but being a Spider owner I have to chime in on this: The sun spider has 135ish rear spacing (its actualy like 125 but easily goes 135), so it makes swaping front and rear wheels possible, also the frame is more like an 18 than a 17, and takes a 27.2 seatpost. I was only able to find a 450mm seatpost in 27.2 (there might be others out there) so in that way it can accommodate a taller rider. Also it has a standard 100mm bb so it can take more bb/cranksets than the Goose. The rear dropouts are really sweet on the spider too and include rack mounting points, so I guess thats something else the Spider can do. Oh yeah, it also has two bottlecage mounts, although you can only use one at a time because of there proximity to one another. The spider is also a geared bike for under $1000, though the dished cog idea is flawed and requires modification to avoid failure, and the 2spd kickback is kind of unrefined in my opinion.
> I like the walgoose and I think I'll get one. It would be a good bike to have on hand for visitors. Riding a coastie in some places is challenging and requires some skill and finesse, that's what makes it fun.
> Like some have said, its about getting out there and riding, the dollar to fun ratio on the walgoose looks very good to me.


The sun spider I was reffering to ay my LBS was a single speed for 649. Thats the comparison I was making


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

formula4speed said:


> I imagine there is no easy way to mount a rear rack on one of these things? I want a bike I can run errands on and not worry about leaving locked up, this is certainly cheap enough. If not I might just get an old rigid MTB from the local bike co-op.


If you're asking about braze-ons for a rack, there are none. But you can get something called a P clamp. These will allow you to mount a rack to round tubing, such as the seat stays. Looking at the dropouts on this bike, I would be tempted to drill holes in them for the lower rack mounts.


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

There is a rack my LBS has, Walmart also has some made by Schwinn, They go between the stays and clamp onto the seat tube or seat post if you wanna run them higher. I've used them before and thier pretty stable. Just heavy.


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

I will say from the three reviews one of which is mine on Walmarts site, That the naysayers have a valid point with thier negativity. The other 2 reviews were from people who thought it would do what an expensive true Fatty would do. It says clearly in the ad cruiser type experience and single speed and these are people who are familiar with true MTB Style fattys and yet they still thought it would cope.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Thumpy69 said:


> I will say from the three reviews one of which is mine on Walmarts site, That the naysayers have a valid point with thier negativity. The other 2 reviews were from people who thought it would do what an expensive true Fatty would do. It says clearly in the ad cruiser type experience and single speed and these are people who are familiar with true MTB Style fattys and yet they still thought it would cope.


They might also be people who don't even own one, but are just upset at those who have/might purchase one.

I mean, really ... I've read here, from naysayers, that the rims are all volcanoed from improper spoke tension.
But I have yet to see such a picture.


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

bikeabuser said:


> They might also be people who don't even own one, but are just upset at those who have/might purchase one.
> 
> I mean, really ... I've read here, from naysayers, that the rims are all volcanoed from improper spoke tension.
> But I have yet to see such a picture.


That thought did cross my mind, Honestly I hope thats not the case though, I know there are people in life who need to tear down others to feel better about themselves but if that extends to tearing down a product or someone who purchased it.... I'll just say I hope that there isn't company on here like that. And I would like to think someones life just can't possibly be so miserable that they would do that but sadly I know those people exist.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

My box said "blank" of "1060" on the side of it ... I.E. not filled in.

If public perception becomes bad ... I think it will become obvious, as it seems they might have sold at least 1000 of them in the last week.


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

Just looked at mine its 961 of 1060


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

bikeabuser said:


> They might also be people who don't even own one, but are just upset at those who have/might purchase one.
> 
> I mean, really ... I've read here, from naysayers, that the rims are all volcanoed from improper spoke tension.
> But I have yet to see such a picture.





Thumpy69 said:


> That thought did cross my mind, Honestly I hope thats not the case though, I know there are people in life who need to tear down others to feel better about themselves but if that extends to tearing down a product or someone who purchased it.... I'll just say I hope that there isn't company on here like that. And I would like to think someones life just can't possibly be so miserable that they would do that but sadly I know those people exist.


You two crack me up. Do you have any guy friends? Have you spent any time on internet forums? If the answer is "yes", then you'd know that ball-busting/hating is a time honored art form. If done properly, it is beautiful to behold, and can even be considered a compliment in a way. Kind of like a hazing ritual, welcome to the club and all that.

Hey, if you really are the sensitive type and are hurt by the negative comments, we are truly sorry. But, posting a zillion times about a beach cruiser on a mountain bike forum (That's what the "M" in MTBR stands for) is just asking for it.


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

SmooveP said:


> You two crack me up. Do you have any guy friends? Have you spent any time on internet forums? If the answer is "yes", then you'd know that ball-busting/hating is a time honored art form. If done properly, it is beautiful to behold, and can even be considered a compliment in a way. Kind of like a hazing ritual, welcome to the club and all that.
> 
> Hey, if you really are the sensitive type and are hurt by the negative comments, we are truly sorry. But, posting a zillion times about a beach cruiser on a mountain bike forum (That's what the "M" in MTBR stands for) is just asking for it.


Sorry no sensitivity here, I was making a valid observation that some of the anti mongoose posts actually had a valid point. Ball busting and hazing in good fun is welcome. My other comment was basically saying I know there are whiney crybabies out there and I choose to think hopefully none of them are on this site.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

SmooveP said:


> You two crack me up. Do you have any guy friends? Have you spent any time on internet forums? If the answer is "yes", then you'd know that ball-busting/hating is a time honored art form. If done properly, it is beautiful to behold, and can even be considered a compliment in a way. Kind of like a hazing ritual, welcome to the club and all that.
> 
> Hey, if you really are the sensitive type and are hurt by the negative comments, we are truly sorry. But, posting a zillion times about a beach cruiser on a mountain bike forum (That's what the "M" in MTBR stands for) is just asking for it.


I'm, pretty sure the *Beast Defecating in the club house* had something to do with this so called ballbusting/hating


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

Thumpy69 said:


> That thought did cross my mind, Honestly I hope thats not the case though, I know there are people in life who need to tear down others to feel better about themselves but if that extends to tearing down a product or someone who purchased it.... I'll just say I hope that there isn't company on here like that. And I would like to think someones life just can't possibly be so miserable that they would do that but sadly I know those people exist.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

bikeabuser said:


> I'm, pretty sure the *Beast Defecating in the club house* had something to do with this so called ballbusting/hating


Bikes don't defecate in clubhouses; people defecate in clubhouses.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

SmooveP said:


> Bikes don't defecate in clubhouses; people defecate in clubhouses.


Beast's defecate where ever they want


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

bikeabuser said:


> And while not as big on the weight savings as the tires *Bighit* used, they're still about 2.5 lbs lighter per tire ... So that's 5 lbs less rotational mass, and (probably) a much better tire than what comes on the Beast.


Seems like a difference that would be noticeable.



bikeabuser said:


> And when I hand assembled it, just to get a look ... She asked if she could ride it.
> That's a seriously good use of $200 IMO ... 'Cause she don't ride


Very cool. I hope she rides it so much that you never get a chance.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

bikeabuser said:


> Beast's defecate where ever they want


Some defecation happened, that's for sure.

When I was a lad, my Dad sat me down and told me: "SmooveP, I have some bad news. When your Mom was giving birth to you, she also took a crap. We couldn't tell which was the baby and which was the crap. We think we may have flushed the baby by mistake."

I think that's how this bike came to be.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Thumpy69 said:


> There is a rack my LBS has, Walmart also has some made by Schwinn, They go between the stays and clamp onto the seat tube or seat post if you wanna run them higher. I've used them before and thier pretty stable. Just heavy.


I think this is what you are talking about. I have one and I like it a lot.
Ascent Seatpost Rack with Quick Release - Bike Racks

The kind with stays is probably better as far as how much it weighs, and carrying capacity.


----------



## alpo33 (Aug 10, 2012)

Who is 'tear(ing) down others? "To feel better about themselves'? Say what? What kind of armchair psychoanalytical bullsh*t is this? 

Look, man.. ya got bike. You like it? Good. If you're so freaked out by what you think is people who's 'life just can't possibly be so miserable that they would do that but sadly I know those people exist." you need to reskrew your headcap on.

Hell, I'm just a casual biker who happens to own a fatbike and that post scratched just about every nerve with me. 

Playing a victim is one notch lower than acting a dumbass.


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

alpo33 said:


> Who is 'tear(ing) down others? "To feel better about themselves'? Say what? What kind of armchair psychoanalytical bullsh*t is this?
> 
> Look, man.. ya got bike. You like it? Good. If you're so freaked out by what you think is people who's 'life just can't possibly be so miserable that they would do that but sadly I know those people exist." you need to reskrew your headcap on.
> 
> ...


Dude no ones playing the victim here. Go re read the post. If you can't understand what I was saying go take a class and learn to speeakee engles.

Put bluntly in summation. Saying there are *******s and crybaby *****es in the world and I know it but choose to believe or hope that none are on this site should be a positive statement that I have faith in all my fellow riders to be better than that.


----------



## kbollox (May 27, 2008)

2.5s don't look quite so audacious next to a 4.0


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

```

```



kbollox said:


> View attachment 787191
> 
> 
> 2.5s don't look quite so audacious next to a 4.0


Audacious, wait until you see mine sticker bombed. :cornut:ut:


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Bill in Houston said:


> I think this is what you are talking about. I have one and I like it a lot.
> Ascent Seatpost Rack with Quick Release - Bike Racks
> 
> The kind with stays is probably better as far as how much it weighs, and carrying capacity.


Use any rack you want - just mount it with one of these hardware kits:







This one is PlanetBike


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

bighit said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Audacious, wait until you see mine sticker bombed. :cornut:ut:


Get a set of these:








http://www.topatoco.com - wondermark

Some are too big for tubes, but most would work nicely.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

Yep gonna bring the fun! 

I might even put surly tickers on it.....wait ome idiot might think it's a real moonlander and steal it. 

Lol


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't know if I can quote multiple people, but thanks for the advice on mounting a rack. I'll check into them.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

MiniTrail said:


> Finally one with apes
> from ratrodbikes
> 
> View attachment 787227


While still making sure not to destroy resale value by removing the stock reflectors. 

Anybody out there live in Houston? I need to ride one of these.


----------



## JoeG (Nov 14, 2012)

*Rack Mount Seatclamp*



> Quote Originally Posted by formula4speed View Post
> I imagine there is no easy way to mount a rear rack on one of these things?


One option is to use a seatpost clamp that has a fitting to attach a rack to it.









Some from Jenson:
XLC Seatpost Clamp With Rack Mount > Components > Saddles and Seatposts > Seatpost Collars | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop
Dimension Seatclamp w/ Rack Mounting THR > Components > Saddles and Seatposts > Seatpost Collars | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop
Salsa Rack-Lock Seat Collar > Components > Saddles and Seatposts > Seatpost Collars | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## kbollox (May 27, 2008)

put the Devist8ers on over lunch hour. Nice agressive tire, seems to have lightened noticeably. Have to wait to take a rip till after work.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Sorry! You're right. The point I should have been trying to make is that enjoyment isn't necessarily proportional to expenditure (FROM MY EXPERIENCE). Even then I don't have a horse in this race since fat bikes aren't practical (FOR ME) in socal.



hellbilly77 said:


> Perhaps an analogy from 'the hater' will make this clearer. This bike--and all of this discussion--is the equivalent of the soccer mom SUV. Just because your pavement pounding mall cruiser has 4WD, it's not an off road rig. That Honda with a coffee can for an exhaust is not a race car. I generally expect more discerning attitudes from a bike geek forum. And I don't race White Mountain, Arrowhead, ITI, etc. but I can tell you affirmatively that it is a fraction of the experience. Yes, even without riding one. It's like I'm Creskin. Furthermore, around here, the cool factor is not what it used to be. There are hundreds of Fatties here...commuting, on the trails,...


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

bikeabuser said:


> I'm not dismissing them ... But I am accounting for the ability of someone like Pacific Cycles to order in large quantities, and get serious cost reductions.


Their stuff is cheaper in large part because it's a lower-end imitation of what QBP, et al are making. Not a valid comparison at all.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

MauricioB said:


> Their stuff is cheaper in large part because it's a lower-end imitation of what QBP, et al are making. Not a valid comparison at all.


Not to mention all *metal *and *materials* are not equal in this world... along with components, design, etc etc etc etc etc etc... Some people don't get that... it's all about cost and there is no comprehension about quality.

Hold on while I do the low-end bike lover head bang. :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## kbollox (May 27, 2008)

The Truvativ cranks go on smooth & all you have to drop is a few chain links.

call this finished.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

that'll work.


----------



## INEVTBL (Sep 10, 2012)

That thing is begging for a banana seat with a big ole sissy bar !!! Fat Apple Krate



MiniTrail said:


> Finally one with apes
> from ratrodbikes
> 
> View attachment 787227


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

I have got to get one of these things! It'll be fun cruising around town and to the beach, it's only 2 miles away.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

INEVTBL said:


> That thing is begging for a banana seat with a big ole sissy bar !!! Fat Apple Krate


Oh, yeah!







With suspension!















What fatcruiser should be w/o a fender - and streamers!


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

kbollox said:


> View attachment 787994
> 
> View attachment 787995
> 
> ...


Looks perfect. How tall are you?


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

*Late to the Party*









I know I'm late to the show here but when I went to WallyWorld yesterday, what did I see at the entrance but a herd of fatbikes?!? Last year is was 29ers, this year fatties, what's next?? They skrate trippin.


----------



## kbollox (May 27, 2008)

I'm 6'2" - stem is slammed - 100mm w/ 15 degrees rise, seat post is 400mm. The combination leaves plenty of room especialy with the high headtube. Seat & stem are just about even.


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm glad I got the blue one. It's the best color out of the three I think but the red and green does look sharp. Mongoose has no spare parts yet. Not even the tubes and tires. Mine has a bad coaster brake hub so they are sending me a whole new rear tire when they get one. Hopefully if I dont have to send the old one back it'll be my experiment wheel adding in an alfine. . In the meantime I gotta figure out a way to stop. Coaster Brake just squalls and barely slows the bike down.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

Thumpy69 said:


> In the meantime I gotta figure out a way to stop. Coaster Brake just squalls and barely slows the bike down.


So from what I've read lately of the early adopters... those bikes are going great for everyone, huh? :skep:

I'm just messing with you now... it's fine since you guys actually have a clue what you are doing mechanically to fix them back up. It's the casual consumer I feel REALLY bad for. I noticed Walmart is taking down negative reviews now! Someone commented that their review was taken down... there were some one star reviews when I looked last week... poof, gone.

I got a 15 mile group ride in on my 'overpriced' Moonlander this weekend... caked full of mud after 4 miles and still went strong the entire way


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I got you beat duggus. I got no less then 55 miles on my Walgoose between riding it friday-sunday. Saturday my bike was covered in mud from riding offroad in the rain too.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

TallChris said:


> View attachment 788475
> 
> 
> I know I'm late to the show here but when I went to WallyWorld yesterday, what did I see at the entrance but a herd of fatbikes?!? Last year is was 29ers, this year fatties, what's next?? They skrate trippin.


Look, even the Walmart employees took the crappy decals off. HA!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

kbollox said:


> I'm 6'2" - stem is slammed - 100mm w/ 15 degrees rise, seat post is 400mm. The combination leaves plenty of room especialy with the high headtube. Seat & stem are just about even.


Thank you for that information, kb.



Thumpy69 said:


> Coaster Brake just squalls and barely slows the bike down.


Well, at least people hear you and get out of the way. 



TallChris said:


> View attachment 788475
> I know I'm late to the show here but when I went to WallyWorld yesterday, what did I see at the entrance but a herd of fatbikes?!? Last year is was 29ers, this year fatties, what's next?? They skrate trippin.


TallChris, do you live close to a beach or anything? Just wondering if all stores will get these, or just a few in specific places.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

duggus said:


> So from what I've read lately of the early adopters... those bikes are going great for everyone, huh? :skep:
> 
> I'm just messing with you now... it's fine since you guys actually have a clue what you are doing mechanically to fix them back up. It's the casual consumer I feel REALLY bad for. I noticed Walmart is taking down negative reviews now! Someone commented that their review was taken down... there were some one star reviews when I looked last week... poof, gone.
> 
> I got a 15 mile group ride in on my 'overpriced' Moonlander this weekend... caked full of mud after 4 miles and still went strong the entire way


I'm kind of surprised you went back to look at the reviews, AGAIN 


AC/BC said:


> I got you beat duggus. I got no less then 55 miles on my Walgoose between riding it friday-sunday. Saturday my bike was covered in mud from riding offroad in the rain too.


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

Actually if you read the add tag mongoose puts on it they are 100% truthful and advertise it as a fat tired cruiser. Walmart is the one saying its all terrain and a true fatbike. Sad to see they did delete 2 negative reviews I know were there. Not the first time I've seen Walmart do sneaky underhanded things. Hell they used to insure thier elderly greeters for 1mil bucks with them as the beneficiary. They only stopped doing it after 60 mins was blasting them. They had only made 60+ million doing it before they stopped.


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

TallChris said:


> View attachment 788475
> 
> 
> I know I'm late to the show here but when I went to WallyWorld yesterday, what did I see at the entrance but a herd of fatbikes?!? Last year is was 29ers, this year fatties, what's next?? They skrate trippin.


Funny the tires are too wide for the bike racks, they gotta line em up on the floor. Hee hee


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Thumpy69 said:


> Actually if you read the add tag mongoose puts on it they are 100% truthful and advertise it as a fat tired cruiser.


And hence, has no place being discussed endlessly on a Mountain Bike forum. Seriously.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Thumpy69 said:


> Sad to see they did delete 2 negative reviews I know were there. Not the first time I've seen Walmart do sneaky underhanded things. Hell they used to insure thier elderly greeters for 1mil bucks with them as the beneficiary. They only stopped doing it after 60 mins was blasting them. They had only made 60+ million doing it before they stopped.


And you have no problem giving your money to an establishment with these kinds of business practices?


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

For and against ... It does seem to be a magnet for discussion.

IMO Pacific Cycles has a hit ... The Internet is seemingly on fire with discussions about this bike.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

SmooveP said:


> And hence, has no place being discussed endlessly on a Mountain Bike forum. Seriously.


I agree that it should probably be in the cruiser section of MTBR... probably wouldn't have caused such an uproar with myself and others. I do like that the reviews that are on wallyworld (I think one is from thumpy69) are good at letting others know that they shouldn't expect a tradional "mountain bike" fat bike... go into it with the cruiser mentality and you will probably be happy? <-- I still add a question mark there because I'm still pretty confident from the feedback on here about things not working and the combination of no grease reports, that your average buyer is gonna have a broken cruiser on their hands in a couple weeks, probably not the frame, but the components at least. That just falls into the "you get what you pay for" motto.



AC/BC said:


> I got you beat duggus. I got no less then 55 miles on my Walgoose between riding it friday-sunday. Saturday my bike was covered in mud from riding offroad in the rain too.


Holy crap do you ever have me beat! That's a lot of miles in a weekend and on a 47 pound singlespeed... beast.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Thumpy69 said:


> Funny the tires are too wide for the bike racks, they gotta line em up on the floor. Hee hee


good thing that have an extra strong kickstand!


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

bill in houston said:


> good thing that have an extra strong kickstand!


lol


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

duggus said:


> I agree that it should probably be in the cruiser section of MTBR... probably wouldn't have caused such an uproar with myself and others.


There is no cruiser forum on MTBR. Because the entire site is devoted to MOUNTAIN BIKES.

FWIW, I'm not sitting here with steam coming out of my ears. I just think it's funny (or hypocritical) that people who would have nothing to do with the other so-called "mountain bikes" from Walmart are getting excited over this thing.

I think I sort of have it figured out. Besides the obvious (It's cheap! It's fat!), it has a pleasing looking geometry, nice colors and is devoid of the usual crapload of decals.

I think there's a place for a stripped-down entry-level fatbike that has an upgrade path, but this ain't it. What parts would you keep? The frame material looks like it's recycled from swingsets that were recalled in the '80s. And it's only available at the most-hated store in the universe.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

SmooveP said:


> There is no cruiser forum on MTBR.


You're correct.

There IS a Mongoose section... folks... hint, hint :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Mongoose-Schwinn

I don't know what we would talk about then though... we would have to go back to being nice to each other and talking about fat bike things and looking at beautiful pictures


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

duggus said:


> You're correct.
> 
> There IS a Mongoose section... folks... hint, hint :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


That Mongoose section is for "real" Mongooses (Mongeese?). The Walmart Mongoose stuff is the mutant stepchild of the Mongoose family. If you go to the Mongoose website, the stuff they sell at Walmart is nowhere to be found. Not sure how Mongoose is carved up, business-wise. Maybe sold the right to slap the name on the low-end stuff made by Pacific?

We could still talk about them behind their backs if they went away!


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

You guys do realize that the quickest way to end a thread, is to not respond in it ... Right ?


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey! hold it!
I hope to see more about this bike.
I don't have mine yet...I was glad to see it looks like Walworld Intl. got them back in stock,last I cheked a few days ago...I could have got it this month but I committed to a RP23 shock I needed for my 29er squishy,and that and a coupla other things made it so I gotta wait about 3 more weeks.I'm just hoping there's some left at that time.
...But if there's some left,I'm still all in.For me, it's prolly all the Fatbike I'm gonna need...considering my age and my disability status.
It's perfect for me.I'm only gonna ride it on some extremely tame trails anyway...one is even a paved park trail.LOL
I been reading how guys are customizing it too...very interesting.Whoever said some people will really enjoy this bike a lot was right.
...It's my "dream" Fatbike.LOL
...How much stress is a disabled,one foot and one prothestic foot guy gonna place on it anyway? LOL...I'ts perfect!!
Z


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

zarr said:


> Hey! hold it!
> I hope to see more about this bike.
> I don't have mine yet...I was glad to see it looks like Walworld Intl. got them back in stock,last I cheked a few days ago...I could have got it this month but I committed to a RP23 shock I needed for my 29er squishy,and that and a coupla other things made it so I gotta wait about 3 more weeks.I'm just hoping there's some left at that time.
> ...But if there's some left,I'm still all in.For me, it's prolly all the Fatbike I'm gonna need...considering my age and my disability status.
> ...


Very excellent points ... All of them !!!

As long as you don't intentionally abuse it, or let someone else abuse it ... It will probably give you a good smile for your money.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

bikeabuser said:


> Very excellent points ... All of them !!!
> 
> As long as you don't intentionally abuse it, or let someone else abuse it ... It will probably give you a good smile for your money.


Thanks.
All i can do is count the days and hope they're still in stock.
I did that last month too...but i couldn't flip-flop on the shock deal I made.
so now 2 months of waiting is really driving me nuts.
...One:madman:more:madman:month:madman:!!!!!!!!!!
Uhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!:madman::madman::madman:

Z


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I'm with the group that wants more about this bike, especially the customizers. Let the motto be "SPRUCE YOUR GOOSE" (with apologies to Howard Hughes). By the way, I don't think Mongoose is selling bike store models in the USA now, so maybe they should be moved to the vintage section


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

fos'l said:


> I'm with the group that wants more about this bike, especially the customizers. Let the motto be "SPRUCE YOUR GOOSE" (with apologies to Howard Hughes). By the way, I don't think Mongoose is selling bike store models in the USA now, so maybe they should be moved to the vintage section


...Maybe some of these rip-off bike shops out here need to move to the reCycle bin.
HAHA


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/pugsley-boardwalk-cruisers-563864.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/tommisea-terrain-destroyer-worlds-best-deal-fatbike-537297.html

Nice bikes for sure !!!


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

So far,I'm gonna change/(upgrade??)
1.Tires Devistaters
2stem
3.Handlebar.
4.Saddle.
5.-Then i'm gonna look at the hubs and brakes...to see if I can make some reasonably priced improvments.
Gearing is one area I got to fix up.It's gonna be way too hard prolly for me to pedal with my disability and all.
The above mentioned stuff I already have for the most part.
Oh...and pedals.
I might have the only Wal-goose on the forums with a magnetic cleat pedal.I haven't got into my pedal type yet since losing my foot.
Magnetic cleat flat Maybe I won't need them.
One thing I know...i'm gonna ride if I get one....for sure.
Z


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I was just thinking...maybe I should thank all the guys who posted up their thoughts and ideas about this bike in "advance"...as I haven't gotten the bike yet though.I'm a pretty firm believer in karma...as in what you put out you get back.
I try to help out here on the forums when I can...perhaps some of that has and will come back to me during my couple of weeks til I can get my bike.
So thanks in advance guys...to all who have contributed to this and other threads concerning this bike.I hope you all enjoy your bike as much as I hope to enjoy mine.
...Ride on.
Z


----------



## tjpmustang (Mar 28, 2013)

*My Beast*

Been having fun with this bike, I will buy a proper bike once I sell a few in the storage unit and make some space.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

*grease & No Handed Riding*






For the skeptic 

Boring, but....................


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

...Ready?
...Here's the Walgoose Beast's theme song.it's called,"You think you're better than me"...by Bobaflex.
(From the video,"Gigantour" -the Megatour with Megadeth).
Hope you guys enjoy.The rest of the video is slammin' too.
It just seems to fit so fine.
Bobaflex - Better Than Me - YouTube


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

I like the shift in the vibe around here. 

Nice looking ride there tjbmustang!


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

That song just makes ya want to pedal faster over ANYTHING.


----------



## tjpmustang (Mar 28, 2013)

*Weigh in*



skota23 said:


> I like the shift in the vibe around here.
> 
> Nice looking ride there tjbmustang!


Thanks skota, I weighed it today at the local Trek shop and it was a svelte 37 pounds, a 12 pound drop in one week. But definitely at its limit.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I was on the fence about one of these for a time, figured it would be pretty good for chasing the dog, but I have decided to apply the funds towards a Pugs, it just makes more sense for me. Good job guys, like seeing the innovation and "can do" attitude. Keep up the fine work.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

MiniTrail said:


> ^ be nice to have you around here guy. We're full so we'll have to let one member go to fit you in


Ha! I'm honored, sucks be the guy that gets let go though.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

tjpmustang said:


> Thanks skota, I weighed it today at the local Trek shop and it was a svelte 37 pounds, a 12 pound drop in one week. But definitely at its limit.


So let me see if I can spot all the changes:
lighter tires (and, i assume, tubes)
threadless headset converter
stem
bars
saddle
truvativ crank

what else?

37lbs is heavy, but a LOT better than 49.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

,,,anybody drill the rims yet?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

it's been done. over at undergroundvelo, i think. maybe ratrodbikes. it came out pretty awesome.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I drilled mine. + lite tires and tubes... don't even need a smaller gear onroad. Rotational weight is the best place to start getting rid of on any bike.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/mongoose-beast-modifications-846664-3.html#post10278808


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

my bad, yo. with my computer locking up when i try to use this forum, i have cut way back.

Anyone go tubeless yet?


----------



## x3speed (Jan 18, 2012)

They have them


----------



## tjpmustang (Mar 28, 2013)

Bill in Houston said:


> So let me see if I can spot all the changes:
> lighter tires (and, i assume, tubes)
> threadless headset converter
> stem
> ...


Hey Bill,
I drilled the rims and used Surly, Endomorph rear, Larry front with Surly light tubes, Stem is a Sette from Pricepoint
and Bars are Performance Forte' 720mm wide with Sette grips, Origin 8 Stem adapter and seatpost 400mm. Budget items besides the tires. Cranks were a donation from a friend. So a little over 200 bucks spent to lose 12 pounds was worthwhile in my estimation.


----------



## tjpmustang (Mar 28, 2013)

*drilled wheel*

first time doing this, so I am happy with the results.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

lookin' good.
I might wait and see what the Kmart Huffy Fatbike looks like mentioned in another thread...unless the whole thing is a joke.
I might even get halfway serious about Fatbikes and wait til some major players bring out some low price Fatty's.That is the best option for me...and I don't think that day is a long way off either.

Z


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

tjpmustang said:


> Hey Bill,
> I drilled the rims and used Surly, Endomorph rear, Larry front with Surly light tubes, Stem is a Sette from Pricepoint
> and Bars are Performance Forte' 720mm wide with Sette grips, Origin 8 Stem adapter and seatpost 400mm. Budget items besides the tires. Cranks were a donation from a friend. So a little over 200 bucks spent to lose 12 pounds was worthwhile in my estimation.


Nice work going lighter on a budget. Do you think you saved any weight with the stem adapter? Or was that mostly so it would look better?



tjpmustang said:


> first time doing this, so I am happy with the results.


Those came out great. Somehow I don't think I could get the spacing precisely enough to make it look good.



zarr said:


> I might even get halfway serious about Fatbikes and wait til some major players bring out some low price Fatty's.That is the best option for me...and I don't think that day is a long way off either.


If you look at the price difference between Mongoose and the big boys on 29ers, I would not expect them to make an inexpensive fat bike ever. I mean, maybe a $1100 one, but not a $600 one.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Bill in Houston said:


> Nice work going lighter on a budget. Do you think you saved any weight with the stem adapter? Or was that mostly so it would look better?
> 
> Those came out great. Somehow I don't think I could get the spacing precisely enough to make it look good.
> 
> If you look at the price difference between Mongoose and the big boys on 29ers, I would not expect them to make an inexpensive fat bike ever. I mean, maybe a $1100 one, but not a $600 one.


I'm thinkin' 800...but the big B could serve as a launch pad to fatdom.
I'm flip-floppin' back and forth for the next 20 days or so til I can justify gettin' one.
LOL...I've done enough crazy stuff in the past...I figure why stop now.
?
mmmm...20 days.
no fatbike at all.
It's only 2 hunnet.
....
.
I...
I...
...I'll take a red one.
HAHA
z
feelin better now.


----------



## dudeist (Apr 3, 2013)

I
I'd advise waiting until we earlier buyers finish drillin' rims and replacing cast iron 
parts and six pound tires before droppin' that first "only $200" . I've been working on mine and waiting for parts for aweek and still not sure i'll ever want to ride it.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

tjpmustang said:


> first time doing this, so I am happy with the results.


Hi tjpmustang,

Did you use two different size hole saws? The second hole from the left in your attached photo (and possibly the last one to the right) looks larger than the others to me. Intentional design? Optical illusion? Something else? Thanks.

I agree it turned out good.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

dudeist said:


> I
> I'd advise waiting until we earlier buyers finish drillin' rims and replacing cast iron
> parts and six pound tires before droppin' that first "only $200" . I've been working on mine and waiting for parts for aweek and still not sure i'll ever want to ride it.


I can understand that,but everybody knows (or should know) that this bike is like folding up a piece of notebook paper and making it into a jet plane anyway.
...I understand that.
...but I'm pretty sure everybody is going to get a kick out of it...so clear the 'ol paperplane runway...another one is due for take off and landing in about 3 weeks.
...I might even draw some pictures on mine...and put some clothes pins and playing cards in the spokes to give it that "motorcycle sound".
Z


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

dudeist said:


> I
> I'd advise waiting until we earlier buyers finish drillin' rims and replacing cast iron
> parts and six pound tires before droppin' that first "only $200" . I've been working on mine and waiting for parts for aweek and still not sure i'll ever want to ride it.


As long as your upgrade choices are not Mongoose specific ... Stuff can always be put on another bike.

P.S.
Anyone know the fork width at the fattest (tire) part of a Moonlander fork ?
A Bud & Lou combo will easily fit the goose frame using a 100mm rim (front & rear) ... I'm just curious how much clearance a Moony frame/fork has with that rim width.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

zarr said:


> put some clothes pins and playing cards in the spokes to give it that "motorcycle sound".
> Z


Damn I wish I'd thought of that !!!


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

bikeabuser said:


> Damn I wish I'd thought of that !!!


You could also tie some baloons to the frame and rub them in the spokes...
The big ones give you that,"Harley Tone".
Some fox tails flowing around on there work too.
Many improvisational and amazing whistles,pinwheels,bobble toys,and spring loaded jack-in-the-box
action figures can be found in the toystore.
And some dollar stores.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I figured I'd bring this thread over here...I'm especially diggin' putting glow tubes and lights inside the cutouts.
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/how-tubeless-wheel-windows-820200-2.html#post9803441
...I also saw a bunch of light show stuff on ebay for spokes,tire valves,etc.
...Anything's possible in the world of fantasy.Since the Walgoose is a funbike anyway, why not do it up proper?
...Clownstyle.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Uh-Oh...
I was joking around telling my wife I might have to get one for her too.I don't know why I said that...I knew she was going to tell me to stop wasting money on bikes...
I wasn't ready for the serious look she gave me...I'm shocked.
...Two on the way!!!


----------



## dudeist (Apr 3, 2013)

Fatgoose Parade!!! Yaaaayy!!!


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

*Spruce Goose*

Has anyone done a fat TALL bike? I have two Mongoose Beasts. I'm contemplating doing a tall bike with them.


----------



## kbollox (May 27, 2008)

heaviest tall-bike ever.


----------



## Jim Hannoonen (Mar 28, 2013)

@kbollox

How are you liking those Devist8ers on your Walgoose? I just ordered a set (should be here Monday)
I know they're not the lightest tires, but I imagine there is a noticeable difference over the truck tires that came on it.


----------



## kbollox (May 27, 2008)

the Devist8ers are a good investment for the Beast. If you pull off the stock tires and take a look they're square & made of low grade rubber. There's a reson they smell like car tires, they look more like moto tires than bike. And to drop 5# right off...

Certainly not a 45north or Surly tire but as with all things bike: More $= less #'s

All that being said the bike is still heavy. I read (on Fat-bike.com i believe) that the frame & fork weigh in at 12#. I think I'm right around 40.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

My Blue Beast came Wednesday. I got a good one - grease in all the bearings and only the head too tight. The front had about 20psi in it, back 16. So far it's better than I expected, and rides nice. The tires stink like the harbor freight rubber mallet I have did for the first 6 months I had it. The handlebars are ridiculously narrow, but when I went to swap on an old junk mustache bar I found that the stem only takes non-bulged bars, and all the old quill stems I have are 1"{sigh}. The gearing will be changed - already rooted up a pair of 175 cranks with 94mm bcd from the junk box, but my LBS does NOT stock coaster cogs. HA! I unboxed the blue beast at the LBS, and they all got a kick out of it. It is not like riding an asthmatic baby.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

wadester said:


> My Blue Beast came Wednesday. I got a good one - grease in all the bearings and only the head too tight. The front had about 20psi in it, back 16. So far it's better than I expected, and rides nice. The tires stink like the harbor freight rubber mallet I have did for the first 6 months I had it. The handlebars are ridiculously narrow, but when I went to swap on an old junk mustache bar I found that the stem only takes non-bulged bars, and all the old quill stems I have are 1"{sigh}. The gearing will be changed - already rooted up a pair of 175 cranks with 94mm bcd from the junk box, but my LBS does NOT stock coaster cogs. HA! I unboxed the blue beast at the LBS, and they all got a kick out of it. It is not like riding an asthmatic baby.


Congratulations on the Blue arrival.

I hope your cranks fit ... The set I had laying around (early 80's), didn't have enough offset in the crank (Q) and hit the frame.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

bikeabuser said:


> Congratulations on the Blue arrival.
> 
> I hope your cranks fit ... The set I had laying around (early 80's), didn't have enough offset in the crank (Q) and hit the frame.


spacers?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

zarr said:


> spacers?


square taper...


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Bill in Houston said:


> square taper...


a shallower crank?
Sorry, I don't have my square taper cranks handy right now.I just remember something about some cranks use longer or shorter BBs,...if I do decide to unleash a beast in my bike stable I'll have the same thoughts.Right now I'm going back and forth til decision time next month.One things for sure...that bad boy needs a chekup from the floorup.The only thing that's original on it I'd want is the frame and the rims.
I hope if I do decide to get one,I can get one without paying 400 like the one on ebay.
Supply and demand is a blip sometimes.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

zarr said:


> a shallower crank?
> Sorry, I don't have my square taper cranks handy right now.I just remember something about some cranks use longer or shorter BBs,...if I do decide to unleash a beast in my bike stable I'll have the same thoughts.Right now I'm going back and forth til decision time next month.One things for sure...that bad boy needs a chekup from the floorup.The only thing that's original on it I'd want is the frame and the rims.
> I hope if I do decide to get one,I can get one without paying 400 like the one on ebay.
> Supply and demand is a blip sometimes.


Like Bill said, square paper ... The problem with the set I have iss, they have no real offset.
The arm is basically straight ... I hoped they might make it, as the BB is long, but ... No go !

Something a few years newer would work, but really old MTB stuff was basically just heavy duty road stuff with a gear change, unless you were buying very high-end/custom.

I'm with you on the check-up ... But don't intend to spend money on this bike, unless that money can be transferred to another, future bike.


----------



## rickpaulos (Feb 5, 2007)

*rear rack on the Beast*



formula4speed said:


> I imagine there is no easy way to mount a rear rack on one of these things? I want a bike I can run errands on and not worry about leaving locked up, this is certainly cheap enough. If not I might just get an old rigid MTB from the local bike co-op.


There are no eyelets or holes in the rear dropouts. The dropouts are so big, you could drill holes with no loss of strength.

But what rack? No regular mtb rack will fit. You would need extra long supports to clear the tall tire and very wide tire width clearance.


----------



## rickpaulos (Feb 5, 2007)

*BB needs immediate attention*

for all owners, the bb need grease and adjusting asap. I pulled the crank arms off and I could NOT turn the axle with 2 hands. No grease in the threads and almost no grease in the bearings. Riding it much will destroy the bearings, axle, cup. Fat chance getting a replacement axle.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

rickpaulos said:


> for all owners, the bb need grease and adjusting asap. I pulled the crank arms off and I could NOT turn the axle with 2 hands. No grease in the threads and almost no grease in the bearings. Riding it much will destroy the bearings, axle, cup. Fat chance getting a replacement axle.


QC issues are to be expected.

BB spindles = Extra Wide Bottom Bracket Axle - Cycles U.S. LLC/Choppers U.S.

Although I haven't confirmed this as a proper replacement.


----------



## JoeG (Nov 14, 2012)

> Fat chance getting a replacement axle.


Those longer spindles are used on chopper bikes, so they should not be too hard to find. Iim not sure that this is the correct one for the Beast, but here is one that I was able to find pretty quick -

Extra Wide Bottom Bracket Axle - Cycles U.S. LLC/Choppers U.S.









Edit - someone beat me to it; I was too slow...


----------



## rickpaulos (Feb 5, 2007)

"Approx. 165mm Long Overall" = 6.5 inches. About 1.25 inches too short. But thanks for the tip for stingrays choppers.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

looks like it has threaded holes on the ends rather than the threaded studs that poke out, so a shorter overall length might be ok. the 100mm shoulder to shoulder measurement sounds like it would be about right?


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Bill in Houston said:


> looks like it has threaded holes on the ends rather than the threaded studs that poke out, so a shorter overall length might be ok. the 100mm shoulder to shoulder measurement sounds like it would be about right?


The interesting thing to me is ... The chain-line is (taking into account my measuring accuracy) basically half way between the 2 sprockets of a Surly OD crank with the 100mm Moonlander setup.

76.2mm

And the OD or Mr. Whirley crank arm internal spacing (mathematically) seems like it will easily clear the chainstays.

http://surlybikes.com/uploads/downloads/Surly_Crankset_Dimensions.PDF


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm listening to you guys...which will help me if I get the bike.
...are you guys saying the old 58/94 5-arm Sugino and Shimano 110,113,and 118mm BB cranks I got won't work on this bike?
Z


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

zarr said:


> I'm listening to you guys...which will help me if I get the bike.
> ...are you guys saying the old 58/94 5-arm Sugino and Shimano 110,113,and 118mm BB cranks I got won't work on this bike?
> Z


If the arm is basically straight ... I'm gonna say no.

My Sakae MTB crank/arms from the early 80's wouldn't.

If it has some offset, like the newer MTB crank/arms ... Probably.

FWIW,
Bighit and a few others have put 90's era cranks on this bike, with no issues.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Because of my disability,(lost my foot),I'm gonna need to make thi bike as EZ to pedal a posible.If there's a way to put gears on it, that. Every weight saving poible will help.
...Anybody know where to get these tires?

NEW! ? Vee 8 ? 26?x4.00 Lightweight, 120tpi, Folding Bead Tire | FAT-BIKE.COM


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

zarr said:


> Because of my disability,(lost my foot),I'm gonna need to make thi bike as EZ to pedal a posible.If there's a way to put gears on it, that. Every weight saving poible will help.
> ...Anybody know where to get these tires?
> 
> NEW! ? Vee 8 ? 26?x4.00 Lightweight, 120tpi, Folding Bead Tire | FAT-BIKE.COM


Gears won't be cheap ... Only a few companies are making 170mm rear hubs with 36 holes ... Assuming you want to use the stock rims.

If you just want to gear down, find the post where bighit describes his crank/sprocket change (sorry, don't know where it is).

*Honestly,
Based on what you've been describing, the SUN bike might be a better choice for you.*

You'll spend more than that to get rear gears and a brake installed, and still won't have a front brake.

Now if your intention is to hang stuff on this frame, and eventually move it to another frame ... Keep moving forward, and mod the frame as needed.
I.E. machine the BB width to 100mm, replace fork and headstock hardware, etc.

But,
Unless you intend to build a frame ... You'll probably end up $$$ behind.

As for tire availability ... Per a comment in your link...................


> Estimated June of 2013


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

JoeG said:


> Those longer spindles are used on chopper bikes, so they should not be too hard to find. Iim not sure that this is the correct one for the Beast, but here is one that I was able to find pretty quick -
> 
> Extra Wide Bottom Bracket Axle - Cycles U.S. LLC/Choppers U.S.
> 
> ...





rickpaulos said:


> "Approx. 165mm Long Overall" = 6.5 inches. About 1.25 inches too short. But thanks for the tip for stingrays choppers.





Bill in Houston said:


> looks like it has threaded holes on the ends rather than the threaded studs that poke out, so a shorter overall length might be ok. the 100mm shoulder to shoulder measurement sounds like it would be about right?


Good news, and for $12.99 + S&H, it would be worth a try.

As far as crank arms/chainline goes:









Note the refrigerator magnet on the OEM arm. The other one is a 94/56 arm set I got long ago - pretty standard for back in the "microdrive" heyday.









Here's the rub - look at how many spacers I had to use to line up the chainring with the cog! Still do-able, but a special chainring bolt/spacer buy is in order.

And for comparison to Moonlanders:

















Whirly arms have the right curvature - but a MWOD/Moonlander crankset would double the cost of the bike!

Using old square taper cranks, the chainline would be better running from the granny position - but the biggest stock size would be in the 20's. Perhaps a Tomicog custom chainring? I've had him make a couple rings in the past - specifically for RotoR cranks which have their very own bcd (4 bolt 110mm). I recall $45 vs the standard $40 he quotes on the blog. 34tx56mm/5 arm? Have to lose the chainguard to run 110/74 I think.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

wadester said:


> View attachment 790672
> 
> 
> Here's the rub - look at how many spacers I had to use to line up the chainring with the cog! Still do-able, but a special chainring bolt/spacer buy is in order.


I have only ever used a crank that had the ring built on to it. This spacer thing is a new world for me. Hopefully it will make sense once I get it apart. How critical is chainline for a SS?


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Bill in Houston said:


> I have only ever used a crank that had the ring built on to it. This spacer thing is a new world for me. Hopefully it will make sense once I get it apart. How critical is chainline for a SS?


Derailer gears always run on some kind of angle, so it's not hypercritical - but that's why derailer chains wear out while a properly lined up singlespeed chain lasts nearly forever. Also, the farther off the alignment is the more likely the chain is to derail.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

OK, that makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I like tinkering with stuff anyway...so the Goose might be the one.Part of the fun is in trying to fix it up I think.P have a Mongooe Otero Elite frame in the same situation a the Beast.I got it cheep...now I gotta figure out how to keep it out of the dumpster.LOL
I hope the two of them don;t get intertwined at the waste facility before the word go.I once had a '96 Goose Hilltopper steel frame I wish I had back.Mongoose used to be OK...I wouldn't change the decals though.I'll prolly get a Beast and take my time fixing it up...no hurry for me.My only hurry is at 60 yrs. old how many years do I have to ride.It's a depressing thought sometimes.
Z


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

rickpaulos said:


> There are no eyelets or holes in the rear dropouts. The dropouts are so big, you could drill holes with no loss of strength.
> 
> But what rack? No regular mtb rack will fit. You would need extra long supports to clear the tall tire and very wide tire width clearance.


Did I already suggest a seatpost rack in this thread? They are rated at about 25 lbs, I think.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a few 5-arm cranks...one is an old shimano stx with an odd 56/95 or 58/95 size that took a 110 bb. Is it that the lower the # for the bb the better?


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Picked up a set of *Endomorphs* for $40.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

AC/BC said:


> Picked up a set of *Endomorphs* for $40.


How did you manage that?! Great find. I picked up my Beast tonight. Threw it together for a lap around the garage but it won't get a full tear down for a week or two. Have a 400mm seatpost and a thread less stem adapter coming too.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I was beginning a wheelset build,and happened across something in Sheldon Brown's wheelbuilding section ner the end that said wheels with coaster brake hubs should be baced backward to protect if chain derailment occurs.Anybody agree with this? Anybody checked the Beast's rear wheel? It is a Walgoose bike.
...???
Wheelbuilding
(Check the section that says,"Which side of the flange?"}


----------



## chopsmitty (Dec 11, 2012)

Ordered my Beast on the 16th. Delivered to my door in Hawaii today! ...damaged. Something penetrated the box and hit the front wheel spokes and tore 4 of them out of the rim. We'll see what Walmart does to fix it...


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

They'll fix it.I doubt they want angry customers.


----------



## chopsmitty (Dec 11, 2012)

Second Beast on its way!! Should have it by Tuesday.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Rebel


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Too many negatives for me...I'm scared off about the Beast now...I'll prolly have to do too many mods I won't have access to the right equipment and parts to make it work.Until some lower priced fatbikes come along,i'm taking a pass.hope you guys have fun.
Z


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

zarr said:


> Too many negatives for me...I'm scared off about the Beast now...I'll prolly have to do too many mods I won't have access to the right equipment and parts to make it work.Until some lower priced fatbikes come along,i'm taking a pass.hope you guys have fun.
> Z


Cool by me ... I still think you should look at the SUN offering.
I think it would work better for you ... Unless you decide to jump into the 4 figure price range, it makes sense.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

bikeabuser said:


> Cool by me ... I still think you should look at the SUN offering.
> I think it would work better for you ... Unless you decide to jump into the 4 figure price range, it makes sense.


Thanks for the thoughts.
I'm not really in any type of hurry...I think Nashbar or somebody is going to have one soon...I just hope everybody has fun with the Beast,and as time goes on, and some more really cool ideas for the Beast come along,I might still get one.The Sun bikes are cool too though...with the right deal they could be good too.For now,I'll play with my 650b projects a while.After I get my wheels built,I got a coupla frames to try to fit them with.
...and the fun part is one is a Mongoose!! LOL (2009 Otero Elite full squish)
If that fits 650b, I'll have a new toy for a while.
...Yip-eeee!!!!
signed,
60y.o. going on 13,
Z
P.S.
-don't grow up.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Popped in to the local Walmart and there they were by the registers. A lot of people were stopping to look at them and sit on them. Most of them had large gouges in the downtubes and scratches in the finish.

My gf hustled me out of there before I could really look one over. She could see that look on my face lol


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

jeffw-13 said:


> Popped in to the local Walmart and there they were by the registers. A lot of people were stopping to look at them and sit on them. Most of them had large gouges in the downtubes and scratches in the finish.
> 
> My gf hustled me out of there before I could really look one over. She could see that look on my face lol


I got that look on my face right now.
200 bucks.
200bucks............
two
hundred
bucks.
I got a crank.Vee Rubber Vee8 tires are out.
Drill out the rims.
Chop-chop.Something to experiment with.
200...buh...cks.


----------



## oops (May 28, 2005)

um yeah, 200 bucks...

drill out the rims..sure why not


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm cavin' again.I neep something to hang my spare parts on anyway.
....flip-flop.


----------



## chopsmitty (Dec 11, 2012)

Second try arrived in perfect condition. Now the mods begin....


----------



## chopsmitty (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm betting its the only one on the island..


----------



## 10ford (Mar 12, 2013)

Did it ship for free to Hawaii?!


----------



## chopsmitty (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes it did - I was absolutely amazed!


----------



## MrChad (Dec 13, 2012)

I just hope no one thinks it handles like the majority of fat bikes. It's steering is weird compared to the pug at the very least.


----------



## chopsmitty (Dec 11, 2012)

This is the only fat tire bike I've ever ridden - just can't go down to the LBS and test one out. Being a custom motorcycle builder (frames, wheels, everything), I can only relate to that. I'd say the steering is just about right. Seems fairly nimble, but also has enough rake/trail to keep it stable. I'm sure it's different than some of the high dollar bikes, but - unrideable. Nope. 
I have a co-worker who is heavy into biking (has a full suspension 26lb Turner amongst others) and he absolutely loved riding this thing. His is on order now.


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

chopsmitty said:


> I'm betting its the only one on the island..


The green likes cool.

Quick question: how many teeth on the rear cog?


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Larry Endomorph said:


> The green likes cool.
> 
> Quick question: how many teeth on the rear cog?


Stock gearing is 36x18


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

anyone 6'3" tall ridden one of these yet?


----------



## chopsmitty (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm 6 foot even with a 34" inseam and no probs here.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Im 6'3'. I sat on one in the store. Seat was slammed all the way down but i was surprised that it didnt feel tight or cramped. Didint pedal it around though


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

chopsmitty said:


> no probs here.





jeffw-13 said:


> didnt feel tight or cramped.


sweeeeeet....

thanks!


----------



## Jim Hannoonen (Mar 28, 2013)

*Replacement BB Spindle*

So I ordered a replacement spindle from Cycles U.S. Extra Wide Bottom Bracket Axle - Cycles U.S. LLC/Choppers U.S. and unfortunately, it's a no go. It's about a 1/2" shorter and the bearing races are about 1/8" further apart than the stock BB spindle on each side.
I installed some spacers on the fixed side of the BB when I installed it but have barely 2mm clearance on the drive side and the crank arm hits the frame if I put any real pressure on the left pedal.

I can cruise it back and forth to work in a leisurely fashion, but that's about it.

So, I decide to call WalMart customer support. After being on hold for only a couple minutes, I tell her that the BB spindle is bent and need to find out how I can get a replacement. She says "We can ship you a new bike and you can just take out the part you want and ship it back" I tell her that seems kind of wasteful and I'd rather just try to order the part, so she gives me the # for Pacific bicycle's customer support.
The woman I spoke to at Pacific said it's not a problem to warranty the spindle and they will send one out when they're available,which will be in MIND JUNE!

So I order it, call back WalMart and am having them send me a bike.

So bottom line, if you bend your spindle, you may have to jump through some hoops, but you'll eventually get one (or two).

That is all.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

chopsmitty said:


> This is the only fat tire bike I've ever ridden - just can't go down to the LBS and test one out.


??? THere were a few tommisea fat sand bikes at the bike shop in Waikoloa- Queens marketplace mall where I was visiting there 6 months ago, looks like that is pretty close to you.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Jim Hannoonen said:


> So I ordered a replacement spindle from Cycles U.S. [
> I installed some spacers on the fixed side of the BB when I installed it but have barely 2mm clearance on the drive side and the crank arm hits the frame if I put any real pressure on the left pedal.


Another option for anyone else in this delimia - you could easily add a clearance diviot to the chainstay so that the crank clears while under load. No structural problem to do this on a heavy steel frame.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Jim, good to know.


----------



## RetroCyclo (Apr 19, 2013)

So... I may have found a new home for pieces in my spare parts bin.
It seems like I have everything I need to do what I want logistically except for the bottom bracket issue....
Is there an aftermarket bottom bracket set-up that will completely replace the stock Wal-Goose one or is that a permanent fixture? 
If it is possible could somebody please post a detailed description on how to go about this and where to buy the parts?


----------



## Jim Hannoonen (Mar 28, 2013)

RetroCyclo said:


> So... I may have found a new home for pieces in my spare parts bin.
> It seems like I have everything I need to do what I want logistically except for the bottom bracket issue....
> Is there an aftermarket bottom bracket set-up that will completely replace the stock Wal-Goose one or is that a permanent fixture?
> If so could somebody please post a detailed description on how to go about this and where to buy the parts?


It's not likely you're going to find a replacement BB spindle for it (see my post above) You can certainly replace the BB and bearings with something better though.


----------



## RetroCyclo (Apr 19, 2013)

Would size would I need to get? 
Most of the parts in my box are over 17 years old....
I happen to have a set of Action-tec cups with two sets of bearings in my parts box.... 
do you think these would work because if they would that would be awesome.
Just wondering if the Goose or Action-tec use a proprietary design or not.

*Edit: 
Action Tec

Does the goose bb spindle have a 17mm outer diameter?


----------



## chopsmitty (Dec 11, 2012)

GrayJay said:


> ??? THere were a few tommisea fat sand bikes at the bike shop in Waikoloa- Queens marketplace mall where I was visiting there 6 months ago, looks like that is pretty close to you.


I was referring to a quality 'light weight' bike like a Salsa, Surly, etc. That Tommisea Fat Sand bike they have had in Waikoloa since I got here a year ago is the same thing I have in the Walgoose for $900.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

chopsmitty said:


> I was referring to a quality 'light weight' bike like a Salsa, Surly, etc. That Tommisea Fat Sand bike they have had in Waikoloa since I got here a year ago is the same thing I have in the Walgoose for $900.


 I think that the wallgoose geometry actually looks considerably better than the long-wheelbase tommisea. Too bad wal-mart doesnt also offer a titanium frame model of the fatgoose. 
Big Island beaches all seem to be fairly small and isolated, too bad that you cannot easily set out on a long sandy beach ride.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

GrayJay said:


> Another option for anyone else in this delimia - you could easily add a clearance diviot to the chainstay so that the crank clears while under load. No structural problem to do this on a heavy steel frame.


Another solution to using the Chopper U.S, replacement spindle might be to try to find some used square taper aluminum cranks with more offset clearance between the pedal and spindle taper. Getting rid of the fatgoose steel crankarms would also likely shed a lot of weight.


----------



## twistedmentality (Apr 1, 2011)

so ive been reading this thread from page one. sifting through the debates about whether its a fat bike or not,or if can be ridding in the trails or not gave me a headache.

i just want to know, hows the bike holding up? I seen one bent bb. has anyone taken it into some trials and tried to ride it like a more expensive fat bike?


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

I've been doing some dirt bikin with mine, still need to lower the gearing a tad for climbs

Learn to go into a corner with your inside foot forward so if you need to brake your pedal doesnt hit the ground.


----------



## twistedmentality (Apr 1, 2011)

skota23 said:


> I've been doing some dirt bikin with mine, still need to lower the gearing a tad for climbs
> 
> Learn to go into a corner with your inside foot forward so if you need to brake your pedal doesnt hit the ground.


change the wheels and painted the frame?


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Changed tires, pedals, seat and post, and stem adapter with different bars and stem. Other than that paint and graphics. Full pics can be seen at the pet my beast thread


----------



## twistedmentality (Apr 1, 2011)

skota23 said:


> Changed tires, pedals, seat and post, and stem adapter with different bars and stem. Other than that paint and graphics. Full pics can be seen at the pet my beast thread


looking for it now.


----------



## RetroCyclo (Apr 19, 2013)

Bottom bracket looks to be about 179mm long according to reports/calculations and this photograph on ratrodbikes.com:
? RATRODBIKES.COM ? ? View topic - Mongoose Beast
http://www.sandpaper.com/resources/include/Inches_to_Mil.pdf
This looks like fun, I may just be getting some 179mm spindles custom made.


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

I've got a blue one on order. I'm lucky enough to live near a beach. As much as I like tinkering I'm wondering if anything much would be gained for me to reduce the weight of the wheels/tires. The way I look at it is that since the riding will be on level terrain the weight should not matter much. Yes, starting off may be a little harder but once that mass is moving it doesn't matter if there is a few more pounds doing it. Make sense?

What is more important perhaps is the tire tread, tire deformation resistance and floatation. I'm going to try and take my belt sander to the tire to bald it out so it doesn't dig in so much. Hopefully give it better float. Make sense?

I'm also planning on replacing the rear cog with a 23t or larger. I hope to be able to modify and use an old Shimano hyperglide cassette cog I have lying around. I'll let ya'll know how it goes. I also may change the bars to more backswept or upright. I want an upright riding position because I have some neck problems.

I'm pretty psyched.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

sounds fun, beachride. i am hoping the stock tires are decent, besides being heavy, as well. thicker tires tend to have more rolling resistance, so i am not sure how much harder to pedal a heavier tire may be than a lighter one.

i think if you grind the tread off, they may slip, and you may not be able to propel yourself or turn. i wondered about grinding the inside, though... 

i'm also hoping to adapt a cassette cog. I have an old cassette sitting here with a great range of cogs on it.  you'll need a longer chain, I guess.

good luck with it!


----------



## dudeist (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes! Sand tires! Now I know what to do with my stock tires, too. Paddle in back, straight center row in front. You can also get a rubber blade for a sawzall, it's straight no teeth, like a knife. Never tried it though. Good luck!


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

Bill in Houston said:


> sounds fun, beachride. i am hoping the stock tires are decent, besides being heavy, as well. thicker tires tend to have more rolling resistance, so i am not sure how much harder to pedal a heavier tire may be than a lighter one.
> 
> i think if you grind the tread off, they may slip, and you may not be able to propel yourself or turn. i wondered about grinding the inside, though...
> 
> ...


Thanks, yeah I would just use the belt grinder on the middle part if possible, leaving side knobs and very shallow tread in the middle.

I also ordered a tide clock so I know when there some wet sand down there. Plus I've wanted one like forever now and hinted to my wife but.....

Eventually, fishing rod, tackle box, racks, beer cooler, stereo, beach chair, umbrella............... and someone else to pedal for me.


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

dudeist said:


> Yes! Sand tires! Now I know what to do with my stock tires, too. Paddle in back, straight center row in front. You can also get a rubber blade for a sawzall, it's straight no teeth, like a knife. Never tried it though. Good luck!


Great tip about the sawzall blade. That may be the way to go. And yes paddles on the back and directional tread on the front may be the way to go also. Let's see who can remove the most rubber from our beast tires ! The engineering challenge of designing the perfect sand tire is a good one.


----------



## cboyd1974 (Sep 7, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the stand over height? My son is right around 5'1 and really wants a fat bike to right on our gravel paths and at the beach. I don't want to order this for him if it's going to be way too big.


----------



## dudeist (Apr 3, 2013)

20 min. per tire. Cuts like butter. Sawzall too floppy. Tried shaving the goofy-thick sidewalls too, but hit threads 1/16 down. Similar tool at harbor freight for $20-30. It's very handy, like an electric chisel.
Didn't save much weight, but tires might hold less sand now.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

*The badass multimaster*



dudeist said:


> 20 min. per tire. Cuts like butter. Sawzall too floppy. Tried shaving the goofy-thick sidewalls too, but hit threads 1/16 down. Similar tool at harbor freight for $20-30. It's very handy, like an electric chisel.
> Didn't save much weight, but tires might hold less sand now.


Most think those late night infomercials are bull. 
Fein's patent expired , so now these tools are made by everyone. Great great tool as you well know


----------



## dudeist (Apr 3, 2013)

That Fein cost $400 years ago, now Fein's improved tool-less blade change one is $200. The scraper blade really cuts well if it's sharp. Now I'm lookin for more tires to carve on.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

dudeist said:


> 20 min. per tire. Cuts like butter. Sawzall too floppy. Tried shaving the goofy-thick sidewalls too, but hit threads 1/16 down. Similar tool at harbor freight for $20-30. It's very handy, like an electric chisel.
> Didn't save much weight, but tires might hold less sand now.


were you shaving on the outside of the tires? if you turn the tires inside out, can you shave more without hitting threads?

We have one of those tools, and i would not have thought of using it to shave sidewalls. I'm so glad we had this talk.


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

I can't wait to get mine so I can start destroying it with power chisels, belt sanders, drills and salt water. Beer can't hurt it right?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

beachride, since you plan to be in/near salt water, you might want to poke around over at the framebuilders subforum or the vintage subforum to see if they can tell you how to slow the rate of corrosion on your frame, particularly inside the frame tubes.


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

Bill in Houston said:


> beachride, since you plan to be in/near salt water, you might want to poke around over at the framebuilders subforum or the vintage subforum to see if they can tell you how to slow the rate of corrosion on your frame, particularly inside the frame tubes.


Good idea Bill. I had been thinking about that. I'm thinking rustoleum, grease, wd40, and I have heavy duty marine corrosion prevention spray, and maybe trying to make seal for the bearings with Goop.


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

I've been trying to get my head around the physics of a tire on sand. Are treads good? Bad? What design? Depth. 

So I gave up trying to figure it out and googled "best tire for sand" and got this from a website for 4 wheelers. 


"Let lots of air out your tires. How much is "lots of air"? Lots more than you think. 
See "valve stem remover" below. 
• Use bald tires (in fact, think big ~ 4 bald). 
• Have 4-wheel drive available. 
Surprised that 4-wheel drive is last instead of first? It‘s last, because as the abovementioned teenagers and old natives know...you hardly ever, ever need 4WD or 
lose momentum if you run very low pressures and have wide, slick tires. Why? 
Because, contrary to what seems logical, what you‘re really trying to do is float 
on the sand. Aggressive tire patterns (the kind of tires that come on every 4WD 
yuppie mobile ever made) and high tire pressures make the tire "bite" into the 
sand and make you violate the first axiom lose your momentum. Here is the 
hierarchy of tire tread patterns from best to worse: 
a. Racing slicks with no tread 
b. Worn-out (bald) street tires of any size and description 
c. Street tires with a simple tread pattern 
d. All-season tread patterns 
e. Mud and snow tread patterns"



Looking at a few other such sites and they all agree that bald is beautiful.


As long as sand is what your riding on. Mud and snow and hardpack dirt....not so much.

I anticipate my riding being almost all on the beach and just a little on the road. So maybe I'll shave/sand them bald.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

given my experience with boat trailers i always think of zerk fittings and pumping bearings full of grease until it squirts out.

i'm not sure what commercial frame protection spray is like, but i have a feeling it includes all the stuff you mentioned.


----------



## RetroCyclo (Apr 19, 2013)

Beast ordered....
Parts box scoured... I knew there would be a use for some of these parts I'd been hoarding for years.
I even have a torn up Mongoose seat from the 1980's: Bonus!
This is going to be a blast.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I'm sure you know you'll need an adapter for the stem; any plans for the tires/wheels?



RetroCyclo said:


> Beast ordered....
> Parts box scoured... I knew there would be a use for some of these parts I'd been hoarding for years.
> I even have a torn up Mongoose seat from the 1980's: Bonus!
> This is going to be a blast.


----------



## RetroCyclo (Apr 19, 2013)

fos'l said:


> I'm sure you know you'll need an adapter for the stem; any plans for the tires/wheels?


Yes, a Zoom Threaded to threadless adapter is on order.....

For those who already own one could you please answer this question:
Q: What diameter is the top tube of the bike?

Probably going to ride the tires and rims as-is for a bit first.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

RetroCyclo said:


> For those who already own one could you please answer this question:
> Q: What diameter is the top tube of the bike?


38.1 mm +/- .2 or so depending where I measure.


----------



## RetroCyclo (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the fast reply....
Are you certain it is 38.1 (1.5) and not 31.8 (1.25)?


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

What is the wheelbase on this walbeast.... Want to compare it to a krampus and my fsb


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Lots of info on fat-bike.com, but i don't think they posted the wheelbase.



jnl1105 said:


> What is the wheelbase on this walbeast.... Want to compare it to a krampus and my fsb


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

I'll bet the frame could be drilled out. What? Two pounds? 

Someone should try it and let us know. 

Who has a stress diagram of a bike frame. And is there even such a thing.


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

First the top tube? Drill baby drill.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

RetroCyclo said:


> Thanks for the fast reply....
> Are you certain it is 38.1 (1.5) and not 31.8 (1.25)?


Positive. I used a digital caliper and checked several times.


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

jnl1105 said:


> What is the wheelbase on this walbeast.... Want to compare it to a krampus and my fsb


Mine is 44 inches and I have the chain as short as possible for my 32 x 20 gearing. Axle is near the front of the dropout.


----------



## RetroCyclo (Apr 19, 2013)

AlmostQuick said:


> Positive. I used a digital caliper and checked several times.


Thank you again for the clarification. Approved : )
Origin8 doesn't make 38.1 (1.5') cable stops...
It is a good thing Problem Solvers does.


----------



## dudeist (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes, Beachride, drill! 12 1/2 Pounds for frame and fork is way overbuilt, plus It'll be so much easier to rustproof! That simulation is very cool.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Drill it out until it's just like cheesecloth in the less stressed areas, then a few wraps of carbon fibre cloth and you're good to go. 

Warning: I haven't tried this - not yet, anyway.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Let chopsmitty do some finite stress analysis, then you'll know exactly where to slice and dice.



Velobike said:


> Drill it out until it's just like cheesecloth in the less stressed areas, then a few wraps of carbon fibre cloth and you're good to go.
> 
> Warning: I haven't tried this - not yet, anyway.


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Velobike said:


> ... a few wraps of carbon fibre cloth and you're good to go...


In keeping with the stock build & component quality, shouldn't that be Duct Tape?


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

dudeist said:


> Yes, Beachride, drill! 12 1/2 Pounds for frame and fork is way overbuilt, plus It'll be so much easier to rustproof! That simulation is very cool.


The only problem with this drilling idea is that the steel in the bike is probably the finest no tensile strength Chinese pot metal made from recycled Yugos , soda cans and nuclear waste. Drilling it out may leave an environmental hazard and a frame with the strength of Swiss cheese.


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

Velobike said:


> Drill it out until it's just like cheesecloth in the less stressed areas, then a few wraps of carbon fibre cloth and you're good to go.
> 
> Warning: I haven't tried this - not yet, anyway.


Did you just come up with that idea yourself? If so, kudos, you are crazier than I am. 

All joking aside, I bet that could work if done right, right?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

beachride said:


> Did you just come up with that idea yourself? If so, kudos, you are crazier than I am.
> 
> All joking aside, I bet that could work if done right, right?


I was thinking of doing it to an old alloy bike just for the hell of it. Canoe's duct tape idea is probably more like how the quality of the finished job would end up though.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Bill in Houston said:


> given my experience with boat trailers i always think of zerk fittings and pumping bearings full of grease until it squirts out.
> 
> i'm not sure what commercial frame protection spray is like, but i have a feeling it includes all the stuff you mentioned.


While I haven't tried these particular products, I've always had good luck with rust prevention stuff sold by Eastwood.

Internal Frame Coating Aerosol & Quart

Eastwood Anti-Rust Aerosol with ext Nozzle Amber

These come with long flexy straws.


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

Well my Fatgoose as arrived. But there must some mistake as there are motorcycle wheels and tires in the carton.


----------



## dudeist (Apr 3, 2013)

Saw these tires at HD today. Super light, but probably only good in soft sand.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

stuff that inside your tire instead of the filetted pool noodle...


----------



## dudeist (Apr 3, 2013)

Nah. Too big and too stiff. And that noodle is 3/4" & $2 of proven flat protection. None since install.







Not sure about the ride quality, though. Seems kinda dead, and I don't know if that's good or bad. Still has the surly3-4" tube, but could use 2-2.5". Was actually trying to stuff the whole tire with noodles, but I think something has to be added from inside, at pressure, in order to seat the tires, And spray foam doesn't really bounce back from compression, so I guess we're stuck with air - unless someone makes a tube that'll hold helium- someone said it's smaller molecules sneak out of the rubber. maybe Stan's sealant would help? NOW WE RIDE! GRAAAR! BEAST NOT THINK IN BOX!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

well, you filet the noodle so that it is around the outside, next to the tire, and then you put a small tube on the inside, next to the rim. you'd only need a little road bike tube. inflate it, and you're good to go. protected from anything less than an inch or so long.


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

Actually, the wheels are larger than the one's on my motorcycle. Holy smokes!

So I got my beast today. It's heavy and blue. The bearings everywhere were too tight. So much so that effort was needed just to turn the rear wheel via the pedals while up on the bike workstand. There was the slightest amount of grease on the headset, I added more and still should do the others. The stickers looked like they were designed to take off, so I did. I put on some old pedals with toe clips..... stuffed my slipper shod feet in them and went on down the street. I was surprised how easily she rolled. And the hills were just like always.....hills. I felt about 25 lbs heavier than my Gary Fisher MB or 13 % heavier. So I guess I was 13 % slower on the hill? But it felt comfortable to stand and crank. There is a section of sandy trail that connects two streets and it rolled over it like it wasn't there.

Anyhow first impressions are good. But the gearing is too high for anything other than roads and this to be a beach bike so I put a 23 hyperglide cassette cog on the back as per the mod thread. That feels much better but the real test will be tomorrow on the beach. May be able to go even higher.

I tested the belt sander on the tire and it will work well to remove the tread so I have a baldy should I get the nerve to really do that.


----------



## dudeist (Apr 3, 2013)

I still have the Surly 3-4" tube in there, but this was inspired by the thought of the 2-2.5" tubes people have mentioned. That and a moto front tire filler I saw- heavy and $$$$. Pool toob- light and cheep peep peep peep. Peepers are out. Saw a flock of crows surrounding a pond in the woods-trying to sound like peepers. Tree frogs have great camo but in the pond they're sitting ducks. Ride too close they stop peeping. Next rain they might be out on the streets- look out! The Beast rested tonight and the jealous fully acted out and pointed to my neglect, snapping a chain in the woods. BEAST MAKE STRONG! Hey beachride-You could Duct tape a tire to get a feel for less tread w/o perm. damage. Or wrap w/ rope for dune climbing traction. I think this Beast might like the beach.


----------



## Joe Motocross (May 23, 2013)

*Is this a joke??!!!*

I've never heard so much nonsense and bickering.................

.........you guys just made me order one


----------



## Bobbyjr1 (Aug 17, 2013)

I had a chance to use the warranty on my Beast. With its popularity, the part to be warranteed was on back order. The story has a very happy ending, with the part arriving sooner then I had expected. A tier 1 experience with Mongoose and their service reps.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

what part did you need?


----------



## Bobbyjr1 (Aug 17, 2013)

*Warranty*



Bill in Houston said:


> what part did you need?


A rim, they sent a return label and the old one is going back today.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

oh, wow, that is a big improvement over sending entire new bikes.


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

couple of photos of some beach riding I did in the UP. Rode about 20miles and it was a blast. way faster than the Kayak. Man I've got some good stuff in the works too


----------



## WhyMe (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry if I missed it but will any square taper crankset work on the beast? Thanks


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

WhyMe said:


> Sorry if I missed it but will any square taper crankset work on the beast? Thanks


I recall that some with straight arms may hit the chainstays, but most "modern" curved arms clear. You will have to adjust your chainline if you use mid-ring position - I recall at least 10mm spacers to move the chainring in line with the rear cog.


----------



## WhyMe (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks wadster. Took the beast out last night for the first time, what a good time.


----------



## xsthomas (Jun 21, 2010)

SmooveP said:


> That Mongoose section is for "real" Mongooses (Mongeese?). The Walmart Mongoose stuff is the mutant stepchild of the Mongoose family. If you go to the Mongoose website, the stuff they sell at Walmart is nowhere to be found. Not sure how Mongoose is carved up, business-wise. Maybe sold the right to slap the name on the low-end stuff made by Pacific?
> 
> We could still talk about them behind their backs if they went away!


I have always thought it was funny that Mongoose has two campanies. One that makes real bikes, and one that makes bikes for Walmart, ones you see used, on Craigslist in excellent shape for 50 bucks. I have been looking for a FTB for a while now, This past spring I saw a used Sun Spider for $400. I went and looked at it. This 60+ year old guy had bought it on a whim, rode it a few times and didnt want it anymore. It looked like new. I bought it. It rode great. Had a 2 speed hub, Yea it creeked a little, but shifted and rode fine. Had it a few months and sold it for the same amount I bought it for. I still want to get a FTB, even more now. Just a real one. As mentioned. Walmart will sell a lot of these. Imagine these on Craigslist for 100 bucks.


----------



## Kreeee23 (Sep 9, 2013)

*My first fatty!*

My eyes caught their first gaze of a fatbike last week at my Lbs and I instantly HAD TO HAVE ONE...until I sadly realized it'd cost me a couple grand :/ then I stumbled onto this sight and seen the beast! Needless to say she hasn't left the back of my van yet! I upgraded a couple things and this thing is fun as hell! Rides great in the trails! 10% of the price gets you way more than 10% of the fatbike fun!


----------



## hellbilly77 (Dec 3, 2006)

*I was wrong.*

...this took about four months longer than I expected...


----------



## FatBikeNoob (Aug 20, 2013)

This site has NOW has Fat Bikes: Save Up To 60% Off Fat Bikes and Fat Mountain Bicycles from bikesdirect.com

My friend bought a Gravity 29 Point 3 from them for $749 and he just finished 370 miles from DC to PGH with me yesterday on it. He also bought a Fantom Cross cyclocross bike which is pretty sweet with carbon forks.


----------



## SocratesDiedTrolling (Sep 15, 2012)

As someone who has been considering a Salsa Mukluk 3, Surly Pugsley, or On One Fatty, but don't know if I can justify the cost, this Bikes Direct fatbike might be in my future. 

(I follow this thread as I did consider a Beast for a fun, cheap project, but am too tall for its one size.)


----------



## Bobbyjr1 (Aug 17, 2013)

*Natural progression*







Just pre ordered FB4 comp from bikes direct, thanks FatBike Noob for the heads up.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

love the moon wheels, or whatever they are called, on the xB.

good find on the bikes direct bike!


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

After seeing those prices on a fatty from Bikes Direct, there are going to be a lot of mad Walgoose owners. The money everyone is sinking into the Walgoose crap would go a long ways towards buying one of these. These may not be that fancy, but a hell of a lot better than the Walgoose. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

Most of them will be mad because they sunk $500-600 total and a bunch of time to make them rideable when they could have used that cash at Bikes Direct instead. Nobody was getting any serious riding out of these the way they came out of the box. Many upgrades were needed just to get these turds out for a ride.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FatBikeNoob (Aug 20, 2013)

Amazing deal on Fantom FB4 Comp SALE $695.95.

Save up to 60% off new Fat Bikes and Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane 2014 Fantom FB4 Comp

Gives you dual disc hydro brakes and 27 gears right out of the box. Kinda wish I didn't buy a blue Beast and waited to spend just a little more for dual disc hydro brakes and 27 gears. Oh well, got my blue Beast for $185 plus tax & $19 three yr. warranty.


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

RYNOFREERIDE said:


> Most of them will be mad because they sunk $500-600 total and a bunch of time to make them rideable when they could have used that cash at Bikes Direct instead. Nobody was getting any serious riding out of these the way they came out of the box. Many upgrades were needed just to get these turds out for a ride.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Nail on the head...I'm not to happy with myself...I'll admit it..The coaster brake sukks on singletrack..


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

I'm wont say I told ya so...


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

RYNOFREERIDE said:


> Most of them will be mad because they sunk $500-600 total and a bunch of time to make them rideable when they could have used that cash at Bikes Direct instead. Nobody was getting any serious riding out of these the way they came out of the box. Many upgrades were needed just to get these turds out for a ride.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


I have to agree with this. I never considered a Walgoose, but I would definitely consider one of these BD bikes.


----------



## Bobbyjr1 (Aug 17, 2013)

*No Regrets*

I just hope I have as much fun on the FB4 as I've had on the Beast. No regrets here. People stop over to the house and take the Beast for a ride all the time, none come back sorry they did.


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

ultraspontane said:


> I'm wont say I told ya so...


Thank you for your consideration...


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

i wasn't going to spend $700 on a fat bike, and probably still won't. The fatwally has been a load of fun.


----------



## FatBikeNoob (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone have links for fork clamp on cantilever posts to put cantilever brakes on front wheel of my blue Beast? I'm having hard time finding them. Is brand called Ideniti??


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

yup. identiti. got mine from universalcycles.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

FatBikeNoob said:


> Anyone have links for fork clamp on cantilever posts to put cantilever brakes on front wheel of my blue Beast? I'm having hard time finding them. Is brand called Ideniti??


Identiti Clamp-on brake mounts


----------



## Vandy (Aug 25, 2013)

RYNOFREERIDE said:


> Most of them will be mad because they sunk $500-600 total and a bunch of time to make them rideable when they could have used that cash at Bikes Direct instead. Nobody was getting any serious riding out of these the way they came out of the box. Many upgrades were needed just to get these turds out for a ride.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Totally rideable out of the box, only thing needed is some bike knowledge, grease, and a few tools. I'm loving the mods peeps are doing - and have done a few myself (replaced cranks, 32/20 gearing - bars/grips/seat/post on the to do list.) The beast is awesome, and has saved me money. Every guest I've had at my house that has seen the Beast has taken it out for a spin. That's a drink or two that I didn't have to offer them. Oh, and everybody comes back with a big ol' smile. Only complaint on the Beast is that I couldn't buy it and support my local economy (or my national economy for that matter - but that's a whole different forum!). Good news is, they'll make more on parts and service than Wally did on the sale - not because it's needed, but because I want it.


----------



## FATALBERT333 (Oct 30, 2013)

EVERYBODY TO THERE OWN.....& HAVE FUN DOING IT.....THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT.....WHY HAVE A BIKE THAT EVERYONE HAS THAT LOOKS THE SAME.....CUSTOMIZING IS THE BEST FOR EVERTHING....BIKES / CARS / TRUCKS / etc. .....Ohhhhh Yaaaaa !!!


----------



## Bobbyjr1 (Aug 17, 2013)

*Taming the Beast*

This is where my beast ended up, with 1 inch beach bars and quill from a super 32. An aftermarket seat makes the bike comfortable for rail trailing. I guess I just wasn't feeling that giant BMX thing. Love it as a cruiser though.


----------



## Bobbyjr1 (Aug 17, 2013)

*Gracias*

Hey Noob, thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## dudeist (Apr 3, 2013)

*Atomic Zombie's Bicycle Builder's Bonanza
By Brad Graham, Kathy McGowan *


 This book available used and cheap on Amazon.com. Couldn't get the link to work. P.S. FATAL BERT ROCKS!:cornut: YAAAARR!


----------



## FatBikeNoob (Aug 20, 2013)

Bobbyjr1, I'm on BikesDirect email newsletter so I was glad they sent me email about the BD fatties. How is it? SOOO tempted to buy the green one. Looks like new shipments for Feb/Mar 2014 tho so would have to wait thru winter.


----------



## Bobbyjr1 (Aug 17, 2013)

FatBikeNoob, I would go ahead and pull the trigger on the FB4 comp. I still think the symmetry of the Beast is cool, but you can't beat all the stuff you get on the FB4. The rims aren't as wide as the Beast but they're double walled. The disc brakes work well too. The spokes are off set to accommodate for the cassette. I'm also on bd's email list and Facebook friend but still got the news first from you. I was considering one of BD's snake eyes bikes but that didn't happen. That's about when I heard about the Beast and bought it.


----------



## FatBikeNoob (Aug 20, 2013)

Bobbyjr1, how does the FB4 ride? You like it? Very tempting.


----------



## wrayb (Sep 27, 2008)

GrayJay said:


> The 185mm spec is the total axel length, not enough protrusion to use axel nuts with a 170mm (inside) width frame. The Hub OLD measurment on these is 132mm (to work with either 130 or 135mm with only minimal frame spreading).
> 
> Seems like using a IGH designed for 170mm OLD would be much better way to start-off.


Thanks!


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Fatwally is awesome! I would not want it to be my only bike, but the coaster brake and low BB add a new flavor to my local singletrack. Definitely teaches you to carefully time your pedaling in rock gardens. I cannot wait to tame the Winter on this thing.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Pack the trails for me on my 1/2 fat. ^^^


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

Chainring , what fits ? 
any measurements ? alternatives ? without replacing the crank ? or is that the easiest way . think I'd want a 32T in front . thanks


----------



## Piz-zimp Tiz-zo (Oct 14, 2009)

rschultz101 said:


> Chainring , what fits ?
> any measurements ? alternatives ? without replacing the crank ? or is that the easiest way . think I'd want a 32T in front . thanks


Called them today and they said that it currently comes with a 32t chainring. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

have not hard of any having anything other than a 36t in front.

most people who want fewer teeth in front replace the current crank with another square taper crank.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

My "1st batch" beast came with 36t chainring crimped onto the cast iron crank arm. They may have changed the spec. Currently running a 34t on aluminum arms.


----------



## FATALBERT333 (Oct 30, 2013)

so far i have had 6 Mongoose Beast's & they all came with 36/18....36T front & 18T in rear....i always change out the rear to a 22T....i have on my main Beast 32/22 for i can ride up hills & Mudd Sand Hills Rocks etc... & its best to change out the single crank set....they are about $20 & up on E-Bay


Piz-zimp Tiz-zo said:


> Called them today and they said that it currently comes with a 32t chainring. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## FATALBERT333 (Oct 30, 2013)

i agree...36T front.....& YES best to change out the crank set


Bill in Houston said:


> have not hard of any having anything other than a 36t in front.
> 
> most people who want fewer teeth in front replace the current crank with another square taper crank.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Six of them? ?


----------



## xobloof (Dec 31, 2006)

A coworker bought the Brutus off amazon.com and it came with a 32t chain ring. Another coworker and I both bought Beasts from walmart.com and they had 36t chain rings.

Not sure if this is a Beast vs Brutus difference or a manufacturing date difference.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

replace crank, with square tapered, 5-arm 3x 
any problems with the chain line ? since the middle one is the 32T ?


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

rschultz101 said:


> replace crank, with square tapered, 5-arm 3x
> any problems with the chain line ? since the middle one is the 32T ?


Actually, the chainline is more in the granny position on my cranks - but granny rings are not available in the size(s) I wanted.

I used aluminum spacers on the mid to get the chainline right. The spacers were (I think) intended for granny position, when the crank does not have raised bosses - just threaded holes even with the mid position. I did have to drill them out to fit the "nut" of the long chainring bolts also used. "Wheels Manufacturing Chainring Spacers" - come in many sizes. Can't recall what size I used from the several I ordered.


----------



## airNwater (May 23, 2007)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piz-zimp Tiz-zo (Oct 14, 2009)

Beast came in today with a 32t up front. One less thing to futz with. In really good shape, too, for being the world's cheapest bike. Off to the snow!


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

My son meeting Brutus.


----------



## FatBikeNoob (Aug 20, 2013)

did rims come that color?


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, bone stock minus the light reflecting devices. Didn't even check the tire pressures. All of the bearing are too tight but I'll address that later.


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

Stock gearing is 32X18, 32X22 now. Crank arms are 170mm, gotta find some 175s!


----------



## COACHJBATES (Jan 6, 2014)

I have enjoyed reading your post...Seems you are split 50-50 on this Bike the Beast.. I figure if you are a bike freak and that is your life then spend the big money..If you have a single hobby you can sing everything into it great..If you are like me who enjoys more than one activity then this bike will me just fine..I wished it was made in America ,but its not so it is what it is.


----------



## FatBikeNoob (Aug 20, 2013)

*New Fat Goose*

See below new Mongoose Dolomite from Walmart.com Feb 23rd hopefully. 1x7 gears with disc brakes for $300.

Read info here: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/new-geese-way-897692.html


----------



## FatBikeNoob (Aug 20, 2013)

email attachment from Pacific Cycles after I sent them email asking for Dolomite details.

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## FatBikeNoob (Aug 20, 2013)

Mongoose Dolomite $225 online now at: 26" Mongoose Men's Dolomite, Navy Blue/Red: Bikes & Riding Toys : Walmart.com


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

With free shipping too. I just ordered one for my son.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

How many bunnies did they have to kill in China to make that profitable at $225?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

$225? insane..


----------



## FatBikeNoob (Aug 20, 2013)

Dolomite now online for $299.97: 26" Mongoose Dolomite Mens Fat Tire Mountain Bike, Navy Blue/Red: Bikes & Riding Toys : Walmart.com


----------



## Bobbyjr1 (Aug 17, 2013)

*Yikes!*







what happened there? Glad I Jumped on it early.


----------



## Jim Hannoonen (Mar 28, 2013)

I hate to say it, but I just ordered one of these this morning. I bought a Beast a while back, swapped some parts and added tires and absolutely loved it. Yes, it was a POS, but it gave me a taste of what fatbiking "could" be like. I've since sold it and ended up buying one of the bikesdirect Motobecane fat bikes (the Fantom Pro) about a month ago and LOVE it! 

I figured at this price, the Dolomite would be a great bike for my girlfriend. I have some spare tires/tubes I can install that I'm sure will drop a ton of weight. If she hates it, I'll either just return it to my local WalMart or may just keep it as a "buddy bike".

It's supposed to be here Monday. I kinda cant' wait!


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

let's post some measurements. axle spacing ? etc 
this one is good, since it has disc brake tabs on the frame ! 
wanna make a 3-speed out of it for the kids, 1/8 bmx chain.


----------



## Jim Hannoonen (Mar 28, 2013)

FYI, It looks like they're already sold out. Even at $299, these seem to be the hot ticket.

I wonder how frequently they'll be getting these in stock.


----------



## rotaidalg (May 30, 2011)

*Whoops! (Moved!)*

Deleted - wrong thread! (Sorry!) :\ (AND - I can't seem to delete the pics - again, sorry!)


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Why not put that in the Dolo thread, instead of the Beast thread.
(http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/dolo-semi-wild-mongoose-dolomite-902410.html)

You could edit those out of this thread, so you don't disturb the Beasts...


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Beasts collected off the net sometime in the past year.

88 Beasts

Few Beasts









More Beasts









Red Beasts









Green Beasts









Blue Beasts









Mixed Beasts


----------



## rotaidalg (May 30, 2011)

*Thanks! Googled return is to the "Beast" thread... *



Canoe said:


> Why not put that in the Dolo thread, instead of the Beast thread.
> (http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/dolo-semi-wild-mongoose-dolomite-902410.html)
> 
> You could edit those out of this thread, so you don't disturb the Beasts...


 Thanks - I'll try to do that! Sorry - don't want to "rile the Beast"!


----------



## Jim Hannoonen (Mar 28, 2013)

So I got my Dolomite yesterday. The box was in good shape and other than a few, barely noticeable scratches, it's in great shape. 
My initial impression (as it was for The Beast) was that the tires stank to high hell. It went together fairly quickly. Didn't have to adjust the rear derailleur at all, but the brakes needed some attention. The brakes also didn't work initially, but after putting a couple miles on them, I can tell they're starting to break in, so I'm sure they'll be fine.
The tires and tubes are heavy junk and I replaced them with some Missions and lighter tubes I had laying around. I also swapped the bars/stem with a much lighter set I had, so it's now at a svelte 42lbs.
The gearing is a bit tall, but should be fine for just cruising around Folsom Lake and what not. I bought it so my girlfriend would have something to tool around on.
The only other thing I may do is drill out the rims.
Bottom line, for $224, it's a steal. At $349 (where it's priced now) not so much.
This bike is cool, but if this was the only fatbike I was going to own, I would definitely get something nicer.


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey guys.. new to the bike world, but active on the automotive forums!

I used to ride a mountain bike back when I was young and driving a car was against the law at my age..

Now at 28 I thought it'd be good to add a bike to the stable to ride around the neighborhood in order to get some fresh air and just enjoy the beautiful california weather! I am by no means a "serious" bike rider. It was either walking or riding a simple bike. I saw this after kicking some rocks in my head and thought the Beast would be a good fit for what I'm going for.

I live in Rocklin, CA and we have a lot of bike paths, road paths, kid friendly neighborhoods. Some decent spaced "hills" which is why I spent all day yesterday reviewing the bike before pulling the trigger today.

I did see the Dolomite but I think for the price of $350.. it was a bit much for what I'd be using the bike for. I would have got it if it was $250ish like before given the slight cost difference. Plus the RED beast really spoke to me.. I like that color a lot. My girlfriend likes the green (didn't like it on walmart page, but "real" photos struck her fancy)

Sounds like given my height (6'4") I'll need a layback seat. I'll also probably need the 21 rear sprocket to help ease the hills in the area where I live.

My girlfriend wants one now too and I just ordered it this morning! So hopefully I'll have a cute riding partner  Otherwise she can walk haha.

To give an idea of decently spaced "hills" in my area.. here's a picture of my cat looking out of one of the windows in the loft area upstairs of our home.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Atacama bikes (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi!
Just wanted to share what we've done with the mongoose beasts that we've purchased:





What do you think?


----------



## Atacama bikes (Jun 1, 2014)

Chck this beasts out!


----------



## tawaitai (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes it did - I was absolutely amazed!

I tried to order the Dolomite$266.00 and it has a Hawaii Surcharge $74
shipping $2.97 $14.48 tax. That surcharge SUCKS! How did yours qualify for free-ship?


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

tawaitai said:


> I tried to order the Dolomite$266.00 and it has a Hawaii Surcharge $74 shipping $2.97 $14.48 tax. That surcharge SUCKS! How did yours qualify for free-ship?


http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/dolo-semi-wild-mongoose-dolomite-902410-15.html#post11291501


----------



## tawaitai (Mar 25, 2011)

mustang-
what kinda cranks you runnin' there? nice build.


----------



## tawaitai (Mar 25, 2011)

mustang-
what kinda cranks you runnin' ?


----------



## kom123 (Aug 4, 2014)

A few mods on my new Beast


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Seat*



kom123 said:


> A few mods on my new Beast
> 
> View attachment 913083
> View attachment 913084
> ...


What brand and model of seat is that, it looks super comfortable


----------



## kom123 (Aug 4, 2014)

It's very comfortable! And on sale at the moment 

wiggle.com.au | Selle Bassano Feel GT Saddle 2014 | Leisure Saddles


----------



## LastMohican (Jul 24, 2014)

You really need to be below 5'10 or so to be able to fit these bikes, which are supposedly about a size 17 for the mongoose and the beast. By the time you upgrade everything on these you could of bought a pugsley at the lbs for the same price.


----------



## Xpcgamer (Nov 14, 2011)

LastMohican said:


> You really need to be below 5'10 or so to be able to fit these bikes, which are supposedly about a size 17 for the mongoose and the beast. By the time you upgrade everything on these you could of bought a pugsley at the lbs for the same price.


I really dislike comments like this. Not everybody has 1900 bucks burning a hole in their pockets. So you spend 300 now. A month later you spend another hundo on some parts. Maybe after 6 months he is at the 1200 all added up. But guess what? He has everything he wanted exactly when he wanted it. Not just a gathering of parts Surly thought he would like.


----------



## LastMohican (Jul 24, 2014)

Xpcgamer said:


> I really dislike comments like this. Not everybody has 1900 bucks burning a hole in their pockets. So you spend 300 now. A month later you spend another hundo on some parts. Maybe after 6 months he is at the 1200 all added up. But guess what? He has everything he wanted exactly when he wanted it. Not just a gathering of parts Surly thought he would like.


Fitment is the most important thing for a bike. Spending 300 on a bike that doesn't fit you is throwing 300 bucks in the toilet, and maybe even more when you visit the doctor wondering why your back/knees are shot riding an hour on a bike that doesn't fit. From what I hear if you are around 5'9 these bikes should be able to properly fit. Seems like you would save more in the long run, with a good bike with decent level of components that fits...than something like this. You don't want to invest $900 with a Walmart frame as the foundation.


----------



## Xpcgamer (Nov 14, 2011)

It fit's "Him" and who cares if he dumps 800 bucks in Nextie Carbon wheels for his Walmart special.


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

As a happy owner and rider of a Beast and a Dolo, for what that may be worth:



Xpcgamer said:


> ...who cares if he dumps 800 bucks in Nextie Carbon wheels for his Walmart special.


The end result is not good value for the money. Not as much reliability, nor fun, nor capability, etc., for the money. If you've got $300 for the bike and $800 for carbon wheels, there are much better ways to spend $1,100 on a fat bike.

His wording may have come across a little harsh, possibly a simplistic example, and not obtainable by some, but the advice is good. 


Xpcgamer said:


> I really dislike comments like this. ... Maybe after 6 months he is at the 1200 all added up. But guess what? He has everything he wanted exactly when he wanted it...


Except, for


LastMohican said:


> ...You don't want to invest $900 with a Walmart frame as the foundation.


+1


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Jim Hannoonen said:


> I hate to say it, but I just ordered one of these this morning. I bought a Beast a while back, swapped some parts and added tires and absolutely loved it. Yes, it was a POS, but it gave me a taste of what fatbiking "could" be like. I've since sold it and ended up buying one of the bikesdirect Motobecane fat bikes (the Fantom Pro) about a month ago and LOVE it!
> 
> I figured at this price, the Dolomite would be a great bike for my girlfriend. I have some spare tires/tubes I can install that I'm sure will drop a ton of weight. If she hates it, I'll either just return it to my local WalMart or may just keep it as a "buddy bike".
> 
> It's supposed to be here Monday. I kinda cant' wait!


Thanks for the tip on BikesDirect, I don't usually look at them but the fat bike selection is great (for what I want, anyway)!



Atacama bikes said:


> Hi!
> Just wanted to share what we've done with the mongoose beasts that we've purchased:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a blast!


----------



## FATALBERT333 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Update on Fat Albert*


----------



## FATALBERT333 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Video to that Photo*



Atacama bikes said:


> Chck this beasts out!


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

Xpcgamer said:


> It fit's "Him" and who cares if he dumps 800 bucks in Nextie Carbon wheels for his Walmart special.


I agree.

If it fits. If it works. Then what is the problem?

I have a nice tool chest in my garage with a few harbor freight special screw drivers. They show use and abuse and are going nearly 10 years now without fail. Cheap china crap in a nice tool cabinet.

..the mindset that some folk have that Name = quality over function is just simply mind blowing. Hence why America is much like a stupid rich kid. Money and credit to do whatever but quite possibly just as dumb as a stick.

..finding it harder and harder as each day goes on to be proud of my country and carry that flag with honor.


----------



## bentpymp (Oct 5, 2014)

I love my beast!


----------

